# Wie seit ihr zu eurem Char-Namen gekommen



## mrlol_m (20. Januar 2010)

Wie seit ihr zu eurem Char-Namen gekommen egal ob WoW,HDRO usw

bzw was war der:

Lustigste name:

Der ´´coolste´´:

Der bescheuertste:
Den ihr jemals geshen habt danke für die antworten lg mrlol_m


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Death (20. Januar 2010)

Also der lustigste Name den ich je gelesen habe ist "deinThreadname" ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munzale (20. Januar 2010)

Zu meinem Namen...da sollte ich meinen Mann fragen^^
Der hat eines Tages "Munzale" zu mir gesagt, und weil ich mich da tierisch aufgeregt hab - hat er damit natürlich weitergemacht..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun hat sich dieser eingebürgert, und mittlerweile bin ich einfach die Munzi :-)

"Munzale" ist wohl die verniedlichte Form von Katze...damit kann ich leben^^

Die anderen Chars sind meist aus Büchern abgeleitet.... Titch - Enwor, usw...


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Zwergenpaladin heißt Mjölnir. Ist der Name von Thors Hammer aus der nordischen Mythologie und passt perfekt sowohl zu einem Zwerg als auch zu einem Paladin (der ja auch einige Hämmer im Angriffsrepertoire hat^^). Unser ehemaliger Maintank heißt übrigens zufälligerweise Thorgeirr, abgekürzt Thor, und ist ebenfalls Pala. Das passte dann noch wie die Faust aufs Auge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, fast vergessen: Der lustigste und zugleich bescheurtste Name, den ich bisher (im Arsenal) gelesen hab ist "Raketenrolf" (Frostwolf bei der Gilde Affenjungs Inc. - aber auch der Gildenname ist heißer Anwärter auf den Titel^^).


----------



## Lintflas (20. Januar 2010)

Mich würde vor allem mal interessieren, wie jemand dazu kommt, seinen Char "Shadowdeath", "SkilledKilla" oder "Ololol" zu nennen. *schmunzel*


MfG


----------



## Phabiene (20. Januar 2010)

"tamyra" von tamyra gray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (20. Januar 2010)

*Mârmëlâdë* ist eine Parodie auf die Namen mit den vielen Strichen über den Buchstaben.

Nebuzardar ist aus einem älteren historischen Roman, den ich mal gern gelesen habe. Der Feldherr von Nebukadnezar.

Cazore war der erste Twink meines Kriegers Cazor. Sehr einfallsreich...

Zulame? Hm.. das hat nix damit zu tun, dass sie die toten Gegner im pvp verhöhnen will (zu lame?) sondern kommt von Zul Aman. Ihre Pets heissen Halazzi (Geistersäbler) und so.

Meist grüble ich einfach ein wenig und dann fallen mir die Namen schon von selbst ein. Caleem zB heissen 2 Chars von mir, den find ich auch gut.
Meine Todesritterin heisst Neriat, den fand ich nicht abgedroschen (hätt sie ja auch Aurora oder Lilianah nennen können aber sowas wollte ich nicht, wenn ihr versteht). Neriat klingt kurz und präzise, wie die Tode ihrer Feinde. Nachtherrin Neriat. Sehr schön.


----------



## Headhunter94 (20. Januar 2010)

Hab verdammt viele Namen aber eigentlich bin ich da selbst drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach überlegen welche Buchstaben sind gut ,was hört sich gut an und so weiter, jedoch sind manchmal schon ein paar leute mehr auf auf die selben Namen gekommen^^


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Januar 2010)

Meine Tauren haben alle RP-gemässe Namen im Stil wie sie auch die meisten Tauren NPCs tragen: Mondfell (Druidin), Sonnenhorn (Schamanin), Bleichfell (Todesritterin)

Die restlichen Chars sind eigenlich immer nur eine zufällige Zusammenstellung von Silben die mir grad in den Kopf kommen und die meiner Meinung nach einen Klangvollen Namen abgeben: Barasso (Menschen-Paladin) --Fraktionsgetranst zu--> Tikali (Blutelfen-Paladin), Simbal (Magier), Paklar (Schurkin)

In der Allods - Beta habe ich meine Gibberlings (der Charakter besteht aus 3 kleinen Viechern die man als einen einzelnen Char steuert) Alvin und Theodore nach Alvin & the Chipmunks benannt und weil ich für die Optik noch n' Mädl dabei haben wollte wurde Simon gegen Brittnay von den Chippettes ausgetauscht. Irgendwie find ich das an den kleinen Viechern knuffig, weiss aber noch nicht ob ich das in der Vollversion so beibehalten werde...


----------



## Nebola (20. Januar 2010)

Meinen ersten Char, meinen Mage habe ich Nebola gennant, weiß net wie ich drauf gekommen bin ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mein Pala heißt Nébo, der ´nur weil Nebo schon vergeben ist. Nebo ist immer die Abkürkung mit der mein Mage benannt wird, statt Nebola sagen immer alle nur Nebo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Dk heißt Noxul, naja ich fnd Noxul passte ganz gut zum Tauren Dk.

Mein Wl heißt Morcra, ka hab iwas zusammen gewürfelt ^^

Und mein Schurke heißt Sonics, ka auch mal iwo gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yo-Asakura (20. Januar 2010)

Den Namen meines ersten Chars hab ich aus einem Manga.
Die anderen danach frei der Fantasie entsprungen.

Lustig fand ich einen Schurken mit dem Namen VanHinten


----------



## Legelion (20. Januar 2010)

Mit zu meinen ersten Rollenspielen dürfte seinerzeit Diablo gehört haben. Und von Anfang an habe ich immer im Hinterkopf das Wort "Rollenspiel" behalten, und versucht mir Namen zu suchen, die zum jeweiligen Volk passen könnten. Bei HdRo war das sogar noch etwas einfacher, da man da ja Tips bekommt, wie die Namen bei verschiedenen Rassen aus bestimmten Gebieten enden sollten.

Ich persönlich bin nicht unbedingt der große Fan von Namen mit 1k ´ oder ^ drin. Mag vielleicht auch ein wenig am Alter liegen, aber bescheuert finde ich alle Namen, die bereits aus Film, Spiel oder Büchern stammend mit zusätzlichen Buchstaben verlängert werden, weil man unbedingt so heißen will, ein anderer aber schneller war; wie z.B. Legolas>Lehgolas>Legôlaas...usw. - Ihr wisst, was ich meine. Klar kann es sein, dass die Leute die Namen nehmen, weil sie die gut finden, aber wenn die schon belegt sind...

Passend zu dem Thema bekam ich gestern einen Whisper von einem DK ingame mit dem Char-Namen "Blizzaard". Dazu sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass mir in diesem Whisper auf englisch ein tolles Extra-Gimmick für das Spiel angeboten wurde. Meine Reaktion darauf: Klick auf Ignore, genauso wie ich es bei all jenen handhabe, die mich mit Lvl1 ansprechen, während ich in Eiskrone unterwegs bin. Gibt es wirklich Leute, die auf diese Goldspammer reinfallen?


----------



## Rudall (20. Januar 2010)

ja, bei mir lief die namensauswahl so:

nicht verfügbar, nicht verfürgbar, nicht verfügbar, ach, egal. denk dir ein paar silben zusammen.

am ende kamen rudall, narodal und azjodal

und in der planlosesten namensgebungsphase: siemens


----------



## Plusader (20. Januar 2010)

Ums mal loszuwerden,


Majestic - mein PC Name seitdem es den PC in meinem Leben gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war wohl der erste (~16 Jahre her) der ihn hatte, jetzt läuft ja fast jeder Schmok damit rum

Druiblo - Diablo+Druide

Druidica - Droidica+Druide

Malfurios - Malfurion+Furios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hab mich immer als Sohn ausgegeben ^^ 

Marsupilami - kommt nicht von ungefähr. langer schwanz, beweglich... und einfach unschlagbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man sieht ich hab was übrig für ferals - ehmmm druids ^^

Plusader - setzt sich aus vielen Länderkürzeln ab PL - USA - DE - R, gabs auch noch nich, hab ihn extra gegoogled als er mir eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gerade gegoogled zur Sicherheit mal, wurd anscheinend noch nicht kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

viele Sagengestalten wie Radegast, Midir,... mitn bischen Hintergrund der zum Char passte


MfG 

mein voriger Post solltet ihr euch im Übrigen mal durchlesen - handelt von der Zukunft, bzw. des nahen Cataclysm Addons, fanden viele recht gelungen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138255-der-wandel-der-zeit/page__st__280__gopid__2382350&#entry2382350


----------



## Nerofw (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Mage heißt Nero(server:Frostwolf)
Nero burning Rom ,wems was sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals hats sogar noch gepasst als ich als firemage geraidet habe ...


----------



## Kalle21 (20. Januar 2010)

Die schlimmsten Namen sind die die die Klasse enthalten 
So wie Priestero oder paladex FURCHTBAR!


----------



## little Vulkan (20. Januar 2010)

Mit den Namen ist das so eine Sache habe zum Teil lange überlegt.


erster Char hieß   XERRON	(Bösewicht bei John sinclair^^)
dann Magier mit dem Namen Vulkan
später wollte ich einfach Namen oder Begriffe mit einem für mich schönen Klang nehmen:

DK mit dem Namen  Okkultia
Pala mit den namen Lyrik
Priester mit dem Namen Mimik



Gute Namen sind schwer zu finden und wenn einem mal eine Idee kommt, ist dieser Name meistens schon vergeben^^


----------



## Tinthoron (20. Januar 2010)

Dwarf-DK -> Galimbor (Zwerg aus "Die Zwerge" (von den Dritten -> Zwergentöter, daher DK))
Gnom Mage -> Demolition (Demolition Dimitri aus Allimania, leider kein Warlock... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Draenei Warrior -> Delition (Abgeleitet von "Demolition")
Mensch Paladina -> Asmandea (eine Person aus "Die Elfen" oder "Die Zwerge", weiss nicht mehr genau)
Draenei Schamanin -> Jessera (Draenei im Startgebiet der Draenei (eig. männlich, passt aber eher zu ner Frau meiner Meinung nach)
Nachtelfe Jägerin -> Nauru (Spitzname einen Freundin)
Dwarf Schurke -> Eatmycrits (irgendwie selbsterklärend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Cheers & Oi!


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

nur Gott weiß wie ich zu meinem Namen gekommen bin
googelt den bloß nicht da kommt nur scheiße bei raus^^


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (20. Januar 2010)

Meine Charnamen:

Fenríswolf -> nordische Mythologie, auch Fenris oder Fenrir. Ist der Sohn Lokis und der Riesin Angrboda (weitere "Kinder" dieser beiden: Hel (Totengöttin) und die Midgardschlange (eine Welt umspannende Seeschlange))
Njord -> nordische Mythologie, kommt von Njörd (der richtige Name war schon vergeben), ist der Gott des Meeres
Njôrd -> siehe oben
Nagash -> So hiess mein Char schon zu Ultima Online Zeiten
Rabiat -> Fand ich passend für einen kleinen muskelbepackten Zwerg Krieger

Ein Kumpel hat noch zwei Charnamen die Recht ausgefallen und irgendwie passend sind:
Einen PVP Hexer namens "Isnogood" und einen Heilpriester namens "Malheur".


----------



## Tomminocka (20. Januar 2010)

Hmmm,

Garaddon...ist mir so eingefallen(leider vielen anderen auch)
Agilarius....ne Abwandlung von Beweglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Iheal....was dieser Charakter macht ist klar
Seraphié....leider ist der Name Seraphim gesperrt
PadBritt....Ich stand vor Haris Pilton, was muss ich dazu noch sagen
Artemiso....Abwandlung von Gottheit der Jagd
Esthalon...ist mir so eingefallen
Vyrgul....sollte nordisch klingen, um einem Todesritter gerecht zu werden

Es gab diverse Gründe, warum ich meine Charaktere so benannt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Tommi


----------



## Spilyt (20. Januar 2010)

Main Dudu: Spilyth (k.a, is mir irgendwann vor paar jahren eingefallen, weil ich nen namen fürs internet gebraucht hab, der weder männlich/weiblich ist, und einfach jaa ^^)

Shami: Relyas (rückwärts sayler, von heroes, aber falsch geschrieben )


mein hexer: moriturus (lateinisch. dem tode verfallen ^^)


und meine priesterin heisst Nodestructia (fantasyname einfach so )


----------



## Dabow (20. Januar 2010)

Och nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Thema an dem ich mich nicht beteiligen kann. Ich geb grundsätzlich keine Charnamen preis,

Dann versuchen wirs mal mit " Dabow "

Also mein Forenname ist so entstanden.
Mein Bester Kumpel und ich ( seit 12 Jahren ) begrüßen uns am Telefon immer mit : Daboowwwwww !

Wie es dazu kam : Irgendwann wollte er am telefon mal auf einem lustigen Dialekt : Der Bub ( der Junge )
sagen und hat sich leicht versprochen. So kam es dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (20. Januar 2010)

Schnatterine: 	von Pittyplatsch die kleine gelbe Ente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Miazilla: 	meine Tochter heißt Mia wirft ständig irgendwas um (ausversehen) drum nenn ich sie Miazilla...passender Name für einen Gnom DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Latrodea: 	abgeleitet vom lat. Namen der schwarzen Witwe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anachronox: 	ist ein älteres Rollenspiel
Wuselpusel: 	ja ich selber renn immer wild umher ich wusel rum quasi


----------



## Abrox (20. Januar 2010)

Der Name Abrox kommt noch aus meiner Vor-Online Zeit.

Damals als Oddworld rauskam fand ich den Helden Abe so klasse, dass ich den Namen für alles genommen habe.

Das passte auch ganz gut. Den Namen ABE hatte ich dann immer in Highscores eingetragen.

Dann kam das Shooter Zeitalter und ich hiess ne Zeit lang Strifer, Glowknight (zusammen mit meinem Bruder der als Sparkknight unterwegs war) oder auch Mixxer. Wobei das Mixxer eher auf nen Insider zurückgeht.

In meiner ersten MMO Erfahrung war Strifer dann schon vergeben. Mixxer war mir da etwas zu fad, passte auch nicht ganz in eine RP Landschaft. 

Ich hatte ja immer noch mein Highscore Tag ABE. Da das aber auch schon vergeben war versuchte ich Aberocks. Komischerweise war dieser auch schon vergeben cO. Aberoxx war mir dann zu anstrengend. Vorallem klangs für mich nicht so fliessend. Voallem würde mich die Betonung Aber-oxx, Ab-er-rochs usw. stören. Das fand ich damals echt grausem.

So entstand Abrox. Da wars mir egal ob A-brox oder Ä-brox.

Das ganze zieht sich jetzt schon recht lang. Aus ABE ist auch mittlerweile ABX geworden.

Sicherlich hab ich noch andere Namen. Die sind aber eher aus kurzen Hirnschmalz entstanden und tragen nicht so ne hohe Bedeutung.

Natürlich gabs auch noch andere Ergüsse wo ich dachte kreativ zu sein, manchmal mit ungewollter Doppelmeinung:

Megamoep (Was soll ich sagen, Gross, breit, Tank... ein Megamoep halt)
Faltensack (Okay, Alter Charakter, faltiges Gesicht -> Alter Sack mit Falten, Faltensack... Was die Menschen später davon dachten müsste auf der Hand liegen)


Naja, ansonsten, eigentlich nichts besonderes.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

mhm kA mehr aber ist schu sehr lang her ^.^
aber irgendwas mythisches wars auf jeden fall



Edit: Den namen hab ich vorher auch schu in Medal of Honor gehabt ^.^


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (20. Januar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mein Zwergenpaladin heißt Mjölnir. Ist der Name von Thors Hammer aus der nordischen Mythologie und passt perfekt sowohl zu einem Zwerg als auch zu einem Paladin (der ja auch einige Hämmer im Angriffsrepertoire hat^^).




also dass paladine zur nordischen mythologie passen, ist meiner meinung nach ziemlicher unsinn die passen in ne kirche und zu christlichem glauben...


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Januar 2010)

naja als ich da so sass und alles im ausehen eingestelt war und nur der name fehlte .... dachte ich nach dachte ich nach dan T taa tam ..... Tamikus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das dauerte so 1ne stunde


----------



## asurmi (20. Januar 2010)

hiho, also bei mir wars so...

mein erster char zu classiczeiten war ein WL (ud), hieß chrasher... kA wie ich darauf kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab den dann getranst und askhandi genannt, eine kleine hommage an das schwert ( das gefiel mir damals so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Danach folgte meine Druidin (nachtelfe) Sepheris, das kam mir wie ne blitzidee in den sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und von dem dann abgeleitet meine twinks, Sepheri, Sephi,.... einfallslos ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zelya, so heißt mein 2. WL (zuerst mensch, jz blutelf) dieser name ist eine kleine umänderung der chaosgöttin Zelia, aus der Fantasywelt Gemstone (sry aber hab keine ahnung wie das game abläuft, aber der name gefiel mir einfach..wiedereinmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und nu zock ich mir grade meinen Priest hoch -> Asurmi, das war auch wieder so ein geistesblitz, hat also keinerlei bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese aufgelisteten namen haben alle meine chars, verteilt auf allen möglichen servern^^

so das war mein beitrag dazu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (20. Januar 2010)

also der name Shirokun Kommt aus dem Manga "X". Shiro ist der nachname des hauptchars aus dem manga un kun ist eine japanische anrede.
Der Name von meinem Pala: Nodamag. Ja da hab ich mir gedakeb gemacht. Nodamag ist nit nur eine falsch geschriebene form von NO DAMAGE sondern als ich mir den pala erstellt habe wollte ich eine klasse spielen die ich eigentlich absolut nicht mochte.
(da ich besoffen war kam in dem moment nur Nodamag aus meinem mund^^


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2010)

YUKIRU ist eigentlich eine Notlösung gewesen. Fand den Namen Yuki toll, der im japanischen "Schnee" bedeutet, aber der war natürlich schon vergeben. 
So habe ich ihn einfach etwas abgewandelt.

DAHLIA wurde nach einer meiner Lieblingsbands, The Black Dahlia Murder, benannt. Zudem mag ich die wahre, schaurige Geschichte um die "schwarze Dahlie". 
Besonders amüsant fand ich es, dass es im Spiel einen NPC mit dem gleichen Namen gibt.

Meine anderen Charaktere habe ich einfach nur nach Lust und Laune benannt, ohne großartig darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Tilaya (20. Januar 2010)

meine sind bronski (aus dem TGC Spiel Behind) und Tilaya (hab da einfach mal drauf los getippt um mal zu sehen was rauskommt ^^) ein weiterer Twink hab ich Saphirá genannt (nach dem Drachen aus der Eragon reihe) und mein DK heißt Légion (wegen armee der untoten, mit makro sag ich dann immer: Mein Name ist Légion, denn wir sind viele)


----------



## KidSnare (20. Januar 2010)

Fannymae (so ähnlich hieß eine der Pleitebanken, nur mit ie statt y), Tallin (Name der estländischen hauptstadt ohne zweites n am Ende), Polexia (hab ich aus dem Film Almost Famous) und Noeliah (ist ein gebräuchlicher spanischer Frauenname, nur ohne das h)


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Main benannte ich Stevesteel, weil ich vor vielen Jahren Tabletops spielte und dort einer der Commander mit Nachnamen Steel auftauchte.
Heildrun: der ideale Name für mich, was für eine hübschige Trollpriesterin
Minotaur - der ideale Tankname für mich, strotzt nur so vor Kraft 
Naja, viele der anderen Twinknamen leiten sich aus den Mainchars (Stellasteel - untote Magierin) ab oder haben eine Bedeutung, die niemanden ausser mir etwas angeht und wahrscheinlich auch nicht interessiert (Mokelpopel, Bärliner usw.). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorfindel (20. Januar 2010)

ich kam mal auf die wirklich bescheuerte Idee (ihr dürft mich jetzt gerne steinigen) mein hunter pet ,,Hodenkrebs" zu nennen^^

ja und wie es so ist gab das immer viel gelächter im raid, wenn dann stand ,,spieler XY hat Hodenkrebs geheilt^^ 

oder krittische heilung heilt Hodenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




war immer sehr lustig, die heilungen an mein pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja ich weiß ist net gerade witzig für manche, aber wir habns mit humor genommen, besonders die heiler die dann immer extra das pet geheilt haben nur wegen den texten^^

naja nach nehm jahr hats dann nen gm gestört und habs umbenannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß gorfi


----------



## Runenkrieger (20. Januar 2010)

Denn schlimmsten Namen, den ich je gesehen hab, war "Mediamarkt". Wie fantasyvoll.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (20. Januar 2010)

--> ich ging auf wikipedia. de unter zufallsartikel und ein gewisser indianerhäuptling namens cuauhtémoc kam dabei heraus^^


----------



## Liandrii (20. Januar 2010)

Den Namen von meinem Main Liandrii hab ich mir aus Unreal Tournament geklaut. Da gibt es eine Liandri Corporation, einfach noch ein i hinten rangebastelt und ich war fertig^^
Meine Twinks haben immer Namen, die an die Namen von Superman erinnern (Shor'El, Kal'el usw) da Wow aber keine Hochkommas für Namen zulässt, ersetzte ich die immer durch ein h.

Total Peinlich finde ich Namen wie Handschuh oder Ketschup, Phantasieloser geht echt nicht mehr.
Und wenn ich einen "MegaLoL" oder "ImbaHunt" in eine Gruppe bekomme, verlasse ich diese meistens komentarlos...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (20. Januar 2010)

Gomez... Nein nicht vom Fußballspieler wie die meisten denken! Sondern vom obersten Erzbaron aus Gothic 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dakalarion... fragt mich nicht ist mir einfach so eingefallen^^
Astararius... auch einfach so eingefallen
Mogtras... weiß ich nimmer genau aber glaub das war wegen nem freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teldaren... is mir eingefallen wegen diesem San'layn *Taldaram*


----------



## Zazuu (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meinen von König der Löwen^^


----------



## shinoz (20. Januar 2010)

Der bescheuerste Name den ich kenne?

Also da kenne ich Roflkartoffl oder Drlóve ^^


----------



## TheCelina (20. Januar 2010)

Elenor = Schönster Pkw ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corum = Cola Rum
Scrat = Das niedliche "Säbelzahneichhörnchen" aus Ige Age
Winona = Name der Freundin und auch sonst ein schöner Name
Cypress = Cypress Hill :-)
Trankelag0r = « Mit der BankGilde » "Mein Freund is Pala"

Hab noch paar Chars die nicht erwähneswert sind, da so Namen wir Kcütskcüb eher "seinnfrei" *g sind.


Was ich aber richtig geil find ist das Ergebnis der Namensgebung 2´er durchgeknallter Arbeitskollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Opferklopfer und Klopferopfer

Einfach nur genial ^^


----------



## Ephorion (20. Januar 2010)

hmm Ephorion.. eigentlich ein rein selbst ausgedachter Name, hat auch nix mit Euphorie zu tun. Komischerweiße gab es einen Dichter der Euphorion hieß.. naja hat Dr. Google mal erzählt, aber ich werde es nie bereuen meinen Avatar so bennant zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein kleiner TwinkDiszi heißt Ðamn, das hat einfach zu einen UD gepasst und Ð aus der ASCII Tabelle verziert den Namen ein bisschen.


----------



## Dragonheart64 (20. Januar 2010)

Schön zu sehen, wieviel Gedanken sich einige bei der Namnesgebung machen.

Ich bin Drache im chinesischen Horoskop, also wollte ich etwas das mit Drachen zu tun hat, und da ich ne weibliche Untote hab

=> Dragoine
=> Draca für meine Orcjägerin

hab auch noch Namen wie Abusus für nen DK, abuse = Mißbrauch
oder Anabolius für nen Tauren Dudu, die haben ja auch ziemliche Muskeln^^

Bescheuerte Namen gibts genug, schlimm find ich die HdR Legolas usw, und dann am besten noch mit 17.000 zeichen auf den Buchstaben, weil die Namen schon hundertmal vergeben sind.


----------



## Illenor (20. Januar 2010)

Illenor = nein ich kannte Illidan damals noch nich ^^
Gerok = Ge (Gelsenkirchen) rok (rock halt = Stein ->Erde -> Schamane ^^
Koreg = Spiegelverkehrt (siehe oben ^^)
Targok = Ehm ka vllt Mischung aus Target und rock -> Steinhart Tank Dk nooooobzzz inc

Forever >Together > Bloodblades of Chaos!


----------



## youngceaser (20. Januar 2010)

Youngceaser habe ich aus dem Film get rich or die tryn. Und was ganz lustig war ist wollte meinen Todesritter erst Demolition nennen doch fand das blöd und war eh vergeben dann wollte ich Demo probieren und habe ausversehen nur bis l gelöscht da ich zu faul war den zu löschen und nen neuen zu machen heist mein Todesritter jetzt Demol.


----------



## Farferia (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Dudu heißt " Skalí " ist ne abwandlung von "Skalli (Skoll) " aus der nordischen Mytologie. 
Skalli ist der Wolf der die Sonne verfolgt und diese zur Eile antreibt. Bei Ragnarök wird Skalli die Sonne verschlingen xD 
Ok, mein Druide ist jetzt net wirklich ein Wolf, mir hat der Name nur gut gefallen. 

Und mein Jäger heißet " Farferia " - na abwandlung von nem Spitzenamen von mir (Farfie) ^^ 


Der lustigste Name den ich bisher gelesen hab, 
war der Name eines Heilpalas (glaub vom server Onyxia) der da hieß:  Angstbläschen


----------



## Hikaro (20. Januar 2010)

Hikaro nach dem legendären samurai Hykaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Narmorus abwandlung von Narmora im Burch Die Zwerge von Markus Heitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abidabla (20. Januar 2010)

ich weiß nicht ich konnte mich nie damit anfreunden meinen chars irgendwelche fantasy namen zu geben darum heißen meine Chars : Chocolate, Clementina, Gargamel, Keks und Hackbraten


----------



## Eism@n (20. Januar 2010)

Mein erster Char hieß: DiNozzo -> von navy cis ("danke Boss") ^^
der existiert aber mittlerweile nich mehr...

Mage: Poldí -> mein spitzname und auch spitzname von Prinz-Peng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pala: Féloras -> irgendwie in anlehnung an legolas nur halt anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DK: Makunga ->böser Löwe aus Madagaskar 2
Druide: Fâce -> überbleibsel aus einer fun-gildenzusammenstellung namens a-team mit kumpels
Jäger: Gopold -> war eigentlich als auspruchfehler von Kobold abgeleitet. meine kumpels dachten aber eher an Go Poldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schurke: Zombó -> naja undead halt und keine ideen gehabt

bescheuerte namen sind für mich welche wie seinen dk arrthazzz oder déàthknîght oder ähnliches zu nennen...

lustige namen hab ich auch schon ein paar gesehen, aber daran kann ich mich nich mehr im detail erinnern.


----------



## Jerkia (20. Januar 2010)

Ich guck auf meine tastatur und überleg was sich halbwechs gut anhört^^

Chars:

Jerkia
Zoli
Selja
Lorus
Wezz


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir wars eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Habe anfangs aufm P-Server gespielt und dort auch nen Zwerg Jäger Namens: Holyhunter

OK dacht ich mir, Name wird auf Offi übernommen, also auch Zwerg Jäger Namens Holyhunter. Dann kam der Servertrans und Holyhunter (glücklicherweiße) war bereits vergeben. Also hab ich mal so etwas herumgeschaut und sah plötzlich den Realm: Ravencrest. Hmm, der Name gefiel mir sofort und so wollte ich den haben. - Nicht verfügbar. Also tauschen wir das R gegen ein H und so hieß ich Ravenchest. Nu bin ich inner Gilde als Hühnertitte oder Hühnchen bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






LG


----------



## Zia2k9 (20. Januar 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Nu bin ich inner Gilde als Hühnertitte oder Hühnchen bekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das passt ja dann auch zu deinem Titel und Avatar hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkwürdige Namen, die ich mal bei Chars gesehen habe:

Ein Menschen-Paladin namens Klose.
Ein Zwerg namens Netzwerg (Klasse weiß ich nicht mehr)


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (20. Januar 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> .. Holyhunter... Servertrans... und Holyhunter (glücklicherweiße) war bereits vergeben.




Glückwunsch! Das war knapp.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Januar 2010)

Zia2k9 schrieb:


> Na das passt ja dann auch zu deinem Titel und Avatar hier im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau deswegen ja das bild und der titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Das war knapp.


jup das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







LG

das Tittchen


----------



## Er4yzer (20. Januar 2010)

also mein hunter "killstreak" beantwortet sich von selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu viel cod mw2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war in der release-zeit als ich den server getranst hab und ihn umnennen musste =)
mein tauren warri heißt immer noch bullfuron (früher auf nem RP-server) --> Bullfuron / Taurenkrieger erklärt sich vermutlich auch von selbst
und als ich meinen DK "Whoomp" genannt habe hatte ich einfach 'nen ohrwurm von Whoomp there it is ;D;D


----------



## Royale (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe seit jeher ein Faible für herr der Ringe -Bücher, habe auch Silmarillion gelesen, daher rühren auch viele namen meiner Chars (FIngolfin, Feanor, Finarfin, Luthien, Turin), wobei ich auch macnhmal kreativ sein kann (Eldorin). Mein peinlichster Name war speedrunner, ich hasse diese namen, die klingen alle so "OOOOH bin ich toll, blablubblablub" ala Killer, Deathkiller usw (siehe Barlows schurkenblog^^)


----------



## Zangoran (20. Januar 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> --> ich ging auf wikipedia. de unter zufallsartikel und ein gewisser indianerhäuptling namens cuauhtémoc kam dabei heraus^^



Der kam auch in Age of Empires 2: The Conquerors expansion vor in der Azteken Kampagne wenn ich mich noch richtig entsinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem Charnamen hab ich mir überlegt was dazu passen könnte zu nem Untoten Magier.
Ich hatte die ganze Zeit irgendwas mit Z auf der Zunge und dann kam Zangoran raus

Mittlerweile wurde der Charname schon 2 bis 3 kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far

Zangoran


----------



## helado (20. Januar 2010)

Helado is spanisch und bedeutet Eis... was passte wohl besser zu nem eismage? :-D


----------



## firstchar (20. Januar 2010)

http://www.seitseid.de/

Ich hab einfach immer einen Namen genommen der mir gerade im Kopf rumschwirrte.

http://www.seitseid.de/


----------



## Höllensturz (20. Januar 2010)

ououou, ganz großen Fehler gemacht, meinen ersten Char einfach an den Vornamen ein master angehängt...^^

aber mittlerweile zock ich meinen untoten Hexer Ricwind (ne nich Rincewind) den ich aus dem Buch Eric habe, ein vorfahre des großen Zaubber...^^


----------



## fastjack25 (20. Januar 2010)

Thorinval: War mein erster Char, den ich erstellt habe. Hatte kurz zuvor "Der kleine Hobbit" gelesen, deshalb eine Anlehnung an Thorim Eichsenschild.

Maunzo: Druide. Hatte vorher einen Krieger mit Namen Maunz, der enstand durch eine Levelgemeinschaft mit meiner Frau, ihr Char hies Miezerl. Wurde aber gelöscht und von Maunzo ersetzt. (Bin nicht 100% glücklich mit dem Namen....)

Ambroxia: Ableitung von Ambroxol, ist ein Bestandteil eines Hustensaftes. HolyHolly: Ableitung eines Titels von Jan Hegenberg.

Ansonsten nehme ich Buchstabenzusammenstellungen, von denen ich finde, dass sie in meinem Ohren gut klingen. Benutze aber auch gern mal Google für Anregungen. Hauptsache, es kommen keine Sonderzeichen drin vor... da krieg ich dann die Pest.

 Lustig/Seltsame Namen: Letzens im BG war einer, der hieß: "KuhrtKobain" oder mal nen Schurken gesehen mit "Fuchsberger"


----------



## Hugo2000 (20. Januar 2010)

Eike = Ein brutaler Mitschüler heißt so und da dachte ich das ist mein Schurken Namen xD !


----------



## Le&#39;Beef (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Blutelfen Pala trägt den Namen Gortez... KP, das war langes Brainstorming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Tauren Dudu schmipft sich Chewý, das liegt anscheinend daran das ich großer Star Wars Fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (20. Januar 2010)

Ich erstelle meine Chars und schau mir dann an, was ich an denen toll finde, welche Eigenschaften sie haben (könnten) und schau dann nach, was das in einer anderen Sprache bedeutet, meisten Spanisch (weil ich die Sprache voll toll find:>)oder was mich dran erinnert:

Querida (spanisch): lieb, später noch herausgefunden, dasses Liebhaberin oder Schatz heißen kann...^^ Eine wunderhübsche braune Taurenjägerin mit grünen Augen=)

Manchâ (spanisch): Flecken, meine erste Taurin(ne Dudu) mit Flecken, zur Zeit glaub ich eher schwarzen oder grauen^^ Dem Frisör sei dank, dass sie in Katze schwarz und in Bär hell ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niú (chinesisch): Kuh, einfach weil sie komplett weiß is und so unschuldig aussah, wie die Kühe auf der Weide eben =D Und das als Kriegerin...*g*

Tetá (spanisch...glaub ich): Blutelf-Magerin... Da es keine Tauren-Magier gibt, musste ich eine Blutelfe nehmen, die ich leider etwas... doof finde. So kleine Mangapüppchen eben. Und da bei Mangapüppchen eben der ähm... Brustbereich immer etwas größer ausfällt oder ins Auge springt... Heißt sie jetzt so^^

Sambucá: Blutelf-Paladina, mit schwarzen Haaren und weißer Haut. Hat mich an das Etikett von dem Schnappes erinnert...^^

Azucena(spanisch): Nachtelf-Druidin, mein erster Char. Sollte irgendwas mit weißer Lilie heißen, aber weiß nich mehr genau...=D Is aber noch mit lvl 30+ mit lvl 8ter Stoffschuhen rumgerannt, weil die doch so hübsch aussahen. Weiber eben.. :>

Øne: Draenei-Jägerin, nach dem Lied von Metallica benannt. Es ist sooo toll =D

Hüggli: Tauren-Dk, benannt nach meinen Lieblingskissen... Da sind so Bällchen drin, die lustig knistern und saubequem sind^^(Schlafkugeln werden die glaub ich auch genannt)

Muffín: Nachtelf-Druidin, nach meinem Lieblingsgebäck benannt. Die hat so Bäckchen wie Muffins xD

So, das warn meine Favorites... Ich könnt ewig so weitermachen =D


----------



## Vrost (20. Januar 2010)

Als eisgeskillte Diablo2-Magierin...wollte ich bei WoW auch einen kalten Magier...Frost war belegt --> Vrost
Und einfallslos wie ich bin kamen dann Vrist und Vrust.  Bin der Meinung, dass alles gute mit "V" anfängt. Vrost, Verdammnis, Veuer, Volvo, Vrauen...

Wenn ich mal ganz doll Langeweile hab, dann gönne ich meiner B11Hexe "Landon" einen Volks+Namenswechsel und mache einen Ork-Hexer namens Vryst aus ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (20. Januar 2010)

mein main (schurke nachtelf weiblich) heist AEON
das fiel mir damals ein, als der film aeon flux kam

dann hab ich nen troll der bratzor heist, weil seine bratze einfach hässlich war ^^

hab nen feuermage gnom: der heist streichholz, das erklärt sich wohl von selbst

und dann hab ich noch so einige bescheuerte namen:

voodoonoob (shamane)
entgeil (dudu)
ohnoez (pala)

sind alles twinks ^^

ps: ich hab nichts gegen bekloppte namen wie klobrille oder bratwurst (find ich immer wieder witzig ^^)
ist 1000 mal besser als shâdòwkilláh oder ártâhsz oder skillmasterbob...


----------



## Esda (20. Januar 2010)

In irgendeinem andern Thread stehen schon die antworten von der Hälfte der Buffeduser sowie auch meine, deswegen werd ich das jetz nicht wiederholen. 

Seitdem hab ich aber auch noch einen neuen Char, einen kleinen Zwergenpaladin. Weil in mich in unserer eine Mitspielerin kurz vorm leave damit beschimpft hat, dass ich viel zu blass bin und die kleine Zwergin knackig braun ist (für einen Zwerg) heißt sie Röstzwerg.


----------



## Darksasuke (20. Januar 2010)

Turael ------> von Tyrael abgeleitet aus diablo ^^
Sefias ------> ka ist mir einfach so eingefallen xD


----------



## Ch4zer (20. Januar 2010)

Hm Cylàya einfach weils nett aussieht und sich gut anhört, Cyladin natürlich sehr einfallsreich ;D
Cacciá aus dem italienischen für "Er/Sie/Es jagdt" 19er PvP Char.
Meine Bankchars namens Gîrokonto Girokontô und auf Allieseite Gîrokontô sind natürlich sehr einfallsreich, aber was tut man nicht alles für 14 Gildenbankfächer xD

Nen paar Namen hab ich mich schon für Cataclysm reverviert wie zB Gutenworgen und Worgasmus ;D


----------



## Bummrar (20. Januar 2010)

hm nekuan..öh glaub stammt aus nem fantasyroman. an sich hieß der aber iwie nekan oder sowas und ich fand den an sich blöd..dann hab ich einfach noch ein U eingebaut und tada.. mein neuer lieblingsname ist entstanden


----------



## MOnk75 (20. Januar 2010)

mein pala heißt Excedrin, ich bin auf dem namen gekommen, weil zufällig ein döschen von diesem schmerzmittel auf meinem schreibtisch lag:-)


----------



## Fusselbirne (20. Januar 2010)

Wieso meinen Leute immer,dass das Fragezeichen in der Überschrift egal sei? >.<


----------



## Charlees (20. Januar 2010)

Auf nem holländischem Technoevent von nem Dj Zino gehört.
Kam mir bei der Acc Erstellung in den sinn ---> daraus resultierte: Zino


----------



## TheDoggy (20. Januar 2010)

Tsume -> japanisch für Kralle -> passte imo zu Schwertkämpfern und so hießen alle meine Schwertkämpfer so; bis ich zu WoW kam, war mir der Name ans Herz gewachsen und Schurke hatte ja auch Schwerter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raiu -> japanisch für Gewitter -> war im Laufe der Zeit einfach der Standardname von Tsumes Schwester/BESTFRIEND!!1/etc, also wurd der meiner Dr00d aufgedrückt, da Maintwink. Auch wenn der Name wohl besser zu Schami passen würde, aber Zorn britzelt ja auch ein bisschen. xD


----------



## Sèv! (20. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir kam es ganz komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hatte keine wirkliche Idee wie ich meinen Jäger jetzt nennen solle.

Nach 10 Minuten gab ich auf und schlug die Hände auf die tastatur raus kam:

Serv

Schnell das R weg und dann kam Sév daraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (20. Januar 2010)

Ganz bescheuerte Geschichte bei mir... mein Gnom Magier heißt Hazel. Immer wenn ich auf der Suche nach Namen bin, schau ich mich in meiner Umgebung um und such nach ner Inspiration. Zu dem Zeitpunkt lief dann zufällig auf MTV Kelly Clarkson - Behind These Hazel Eyes. Und schon war mein Gnom geboren.

Ich möchte aber ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass die Wahl des Namens nichts mit meinem Musikgeschmack zu tun hat ^^.


----------



## unrealmarmota (20. Januar 2010)

Naja, meine Char-namen sind entweder Sterne, so wie Beteigeuze, Saiph oder aber schottische Single Malt Whiskys (talisker, Laphroig...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (20. Januar 2010)

also meine ersten WoW chars (habe viele server wechsel ohne transfer hinter mir) hießen meist alle ettiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der name hat mir früher einfach sehr gefallen^^

danach hatte ich auf nem rp-server gezockt, und da kamen halt namen wie Glerinnor, Aarkosh, usw. zustande. selbsterfundene rp-namen halt.

und mittlerweile spiele ich auf Destromath und benutze nun meist "Kiddy-Namen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunro (20. Januar 2010)

Meine Namen:

Schurke (80) - Gunro / hmm ka wie ich darauf gekommen bin später meinten sie alle ja Gun für waffe und ro für rouge also Waffenschurke
Paladin (80) - Erior / ja ist einfach man haut Blutelven Frauen! wenn sie fast am sterben sind schreien sie manchmal ERIOR (ok ich gebs zu klingt eingebildet aber ist der beste Name den ich je geschrieben habe)
Druide (62) - Yal / jo also das war so Faceroll mäßig hier ein bsp. <wehiüask> so jetzt nen bissi rumgebastelt <Wehia> tadaa fertiger Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Todesritter (58) - Qwar / Kennt ihr von DSDS den Dj Dondo Sqawf - einfach nen bissi ableiten dann hat mans


----------



## teufelchen582 (20. Januar 2010)

Also mein Hunter hat den namen Kaylight...wie ich zu dem namen gekommen bin weiß ich nicht mehr...leider...war aber ein gott...nur bissl anders geschrieben...und mein Pet hat den namen Alesie, welches ein keltischer gott war und der schutzpatron.

Die lustigsten namen bei uns auf dem server sind z.b. kloschuessell oder pissbacke oder lolololololol....oder mimimimimi....


----------



## Nebola (20. Januar 2010)

Plusader schrieb:


> Plusader - setzt sich aus vielen Länderkürzeln ab PL - USA - DE - R, gabs auch noch nich, hab ihn extra gegoogled als er mir eingefallen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man könnte eher meinen du hättest dich verschrieben und du meinst Pulsader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PhurioN (20. Januar 2010)

Main Char:
Reznagrug, undead warlock.
Ka. wie ich darauf gekommen bin,w ar meine rster Char und wird auch immer so heisen.
Da er einst menschlichw ar und einen solch, für einen Menschen, abgedrehten Namen trug musste ich mir sogar eine kleine Story für ihn ausdenken^^

Dann hab ich noch nen Orc Schamy.
Reznaschock, nicht alzu einfallsreich, aber familiär.

Vor paar Wochen hatte ich noch nen DK namens Beytill, ein germanischer Begriff welcher übersetzt Pferde Penis bedeutet.

Desweiteren habe ich jetzt all meine Twinks namentlich an meinen main Char angepasst, dadurch entstanden Namen wie zum Beispiel:
Reznasmash (DK)
Reznacharge (Warry)
Reznarine (Pala)
Reznahide (Rouge)
Rezna + Pets namens Grug, Schock usw. (Hunter)
...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. Januar 2010)

Also bei WoW mache ich es immer so, das ich meine chars so nenne wie mein letztes Gericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutellatoast, Bigrösti usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie ich drauf komme ? Ich spiele auf keinem RP-Server und das Spiel ernst nehmen tu ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Char heißt 'Radau'. Finde solche Namen einfach nett. Ich habe auch noch 'Tohuwabohu', 'Ebola', 'Eklig', 'Anopheles' (<-- ist die Malariaübertragende Mücke) und 'Syphilis' im Angebot.

Leider musste ich Syphilis vor 2 Tagen umbennen. Echt lächerliche, da der Char 5 Jahre so hieß.

Aber naja, was solls. 'Radau' ist auch gut :-)


----------



## Fenrieyr (20. Januar 2010)

SCHÖNE FRAGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe mein Namen FENRIEYR aus Kingdom Hearts II <--- <3 ;D
wenn man am "ende" Sephiroth besiegt bekommt man das schwer Fenrir und dann hab ich drane rumgetüftelt und woala mein char name ^.^


----------



## Fayed (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Main. Fayed, ein Nachtelf Rogue

Auf den Namen gekommen bin ich durch den Film "Dune". Den ersten allerdings. Da spielte Sting einen Bösewicht namens Feyd Routha. Feyd war belegt und 2 Namen ging nicht. 

Deshalb also Fayed.


----------



## Littletall (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab zwar ein paar Chars, beschränke mich aber auf die, die ich am Meisten gespielt hab:


Littletall (Stufe 80 Zwerg Jägerin):
Es gibt einen Film namens "Der Sturm des Jahrhunderts", der spielt auf dem Little Tall Island. Ich fand diesen Widerspruch so witzig, dass ich ihn unbedingt als Charname für einen WoW-Charakter verwenden wollte. Da hat die kleine Zwergin doch gut gepasst. Ich war auch laaaaange die einzige im Arsenal mit dem Namen *grummel*

Ich frage mich trotzdem, warum die Leute mich vehement als Littleall bezeichnen (ist das t so schwer zu sehen?) oder meinen Namen sogar mit Kleines All übersetzt haben ^^ In der Gilde und von Freunden wird der Char einfach Little genannt und gut ist. Ich bin sehr froh über den Namen und werd ihn auch niemals ändern, dafür gefällt er mir zu gut.

Elenorea (Stufe 80 Nachtelfe Priesterin):
Diesen Char fing ich ursprünglich auf einem RP-Realm an und suchte einen Namen. Ein RP-Kollge hat mir dann Vorschläge angeboten und darunter war auch ein ewig langer mit "Eleno" als Anfang. Den hab ich dann genommen.
Als ich das RP aufgab und mit dem Char getranst bin, musste ich leider einen neuen Namen auswählen, also hab ich ein "rea" angehängt. Das hat in früheren Raids immer für Knoten in den Zungen gesorgt. Ein Raidleader hat mich sogar mal Elune genannt ^^ Inzwischen kürzen wir den Char Ele ab.

Areme (Stufe 80 Draenei Kriegerin):
Ein Name, der mir von einem Bekannten vorgeschlagen wurde. Ich stand zu dieser Zeit total auf Namen mit E am Ende, deshalb hab ich ihn genommen. Finde ihn trotzdem nicht schlecht, man kann ihn nur irgendwie nicht abkürzen.

Lumenos (Stufe 80 Blutelf Magier):
Hier handelt es sich um einen RP-Char. Ich wollte das lateinische Wort für Licht (Lumen) in einen Namen einbauen und fand das ganz passabel. Ursprünglich wollte ich dem Char blonde Haare und einen ganz anderen Charakter verpassen, aber der hat mir das Ruder igendwie aus der Hand gerissen und hat jetzt rote Haare und einen völlig unterschiedlichen Charakter von dem geplantem. Das ist so ein RP-Char, der sich einfach von selbst entwickelt hat ^^

Ich liste auch noch die Chars meines Freund auf, da ich seine Namen für gelungen halte:

Merveille (Stufe 80 Gnom Magier):
Das französiche Wort für Märchen. War mein Vorschlag und wurde promt übernommen. Wird Merv abgekürzt.

Cultor (Stufe 80 Draenei Schamane):
Das lateinische Wort für Freund. Gibt seltsamerweise im Arsenal noch drei weitere Draenei Schammies, die so heißen ^^ Wurde früher häufig Culture ausgesprochen (englisch), obwohl man das Wort ganz anders betont.

Azatodeth (Stufe 80 Mensch Todesritter):
Es ist eine Figur aus einem Manga. Welchen, verrät er nie. Wer den Manga errät, wird unser Freund.


----------



## Talismaniac (20. Januar 2010)

Eine Freundin hieß Talismania als ich sie kennenlernte (in wow zu classic zeiten). Danach beschlossen wir Server zu wechseln und um uns zu finden, machte ich ein c dran undschwupps, mein Name war geboren. Finde ihn auch heute noch schön, auch wenn sie nicht mehr zockt. =(


----------



## Flowersun (20. Januar 2010)

Also mein erster Char hies Tuesdale (Mensch Hexe). Mein 2.er Lunamond (Nachtelfe Priesterin) und mein 3. Grapefruyt (früher Mensch Magierin jetzt Blutelfe Magierin ;P) . Hab mal n Troll Jäger gesehn der hies Oxyfurz xD


----------



## Earthhorn (20. Januar 2010)

Earthhorn - Taure , Druide

--> Earth : Erde => Naturverbundenheit der Druiden
--> horn : häufig gebrauchte Namensendung bei Tauren

--> englisch statt deutsch : klingt besser als Erdhorn ... oder gar Erdhörnchen !!!


----------



## deluc (20. Januar 2010)

Also den Namen meiner Schamanin (Cherrisch) hab ich mir beim PES2009 spielen ausgedacht, hab damals mit Manchester gespielt und der Kommentator hat irgendwas von Carrick gebrabbelt, nem Spieler halt, und daraufhin hab ich mir überlegt das ich sie Cherrisch nenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der Name is bis jetzt einzigartig, also wehe ihr nutzt den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apologist (20. Januar 2010)

meiner erster char hieß apologist, keine ahnung wie mir das eingefallen is, in diabolo hieß mein char schon so

alle weiteren irgentwie zusammengewürfelte buchstaben

lustig fand ich gildennamen wie: zwergenweitwurf crew, waschen ist nicht so gut (hordengilde)
spieler: katzenwäsche, stinkekäse, haumichblau


----------



## merc91 (20. Januar 2010)

falls es noch niemand gepostet hat aber @TE

http://www.seidseit.de/

mfg merc


----------



## Tomratz (20. Januar 2010)

Hab ich glaub ich schon mal in irgendnem Fred hier geschrieben.

Für meinen ersten Char (Alcathion) hab  ich einfach die elbische Übersetzung meines Namens verwendet, gab da mal ne
Seite, wo man sich das übersetzen lassen konnte.

Genauso bin ich bei meinem zweiten Char vorgegangen (Gimilzar), nur wars da die zwergische Übersetzung.

Zwischendurch dann eine Nachtelfenpriesterin erstellt, die ich Gorgola (abgeleitet von gorgeous = wunderschön) nannte.
Sie war lange Zeit mein Main und kommt jetzt gerade wieder aus der Mottenkiste.

Bei nem Jäger fiel mir gar nix ein und ich nannte ihn Garlick (engl. Knoblauch), das Pet heisst Thymian.

Mein derzeit am häufigsten gespielter Char ist eine Feralkatze mit Namen Glorm, da ist der Name einfach aus Zufall entstanden.


----------



## Blanvalet (20. Januar 2010)

xD ich las Eragon, als ich meinen Magier erstellte. Da der Verlag, der das Buch herausbrachte "Blanvalet" heißt, nahm ich kurzherhand diesen Namen, da ich fand, das das ganz gut zu einen Magier passt. Seitdem werde ich zwar ständig angesprochen das es "einen Verlag gibt, der Blanvalet heißt", das stört mich aber eher weniger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chupha (20. Januar 2010)

mein erster char hieß zu 60er zeiten skullcrook was auf deutsch für schädeldieb steht fande das passte zu nem Untoten schurken 
meine 2te Schurkin hieß Firana benannt nach der Hochelfenbibliothekarin die auch gleichzeitig eine Killerin war


----------



## Anloén (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Main-Char in WoW hat den gleichen Namen bekommen wie mein Main-Char in DSA. Für alle die das nicht kennen, das ist die Abkürzung von "Das Schwarze Auge" und ist ein P&P Rollenspiel.


----------



## Hoshifighter (20. Januar 2010)

die besten namen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war _Dorfmofa_ (zwergen dk)
und n kumpel von mir brauchte mal nen namen für seinen mage, schlägt ne pc action auf und wählt ein zufälliges wort, in diesem fall _dichten_^^
andere tollen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -_ kuhlee_,_ muhkuh & kuhmuh_ (waren zusammen unterwegs), _blackritter_, _schmetterfly_ und nich in wow aber in ragnarok online (da konnte man char namen nur lesen, wenn man mit dem cursor über den char gegangen ist)_ takeyourcursoroffme_

meistens denk ich bei meinen namen lange nach und reihe verschiedene buchstaben aneinander, die dann irgenwann etwas wohlklingendes ergeben.
manchmal wähl ich namen aber auch anders aus, meine blufelfenmagierin heißt zB _zonaria_ nach ner band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Januar 2010)

Meine Charakternamen bennene ich meistens nach Nebenfiguren aus meinen
Lieblingsbüchern, alle meine neueren Namen sind aus der Buch-reihe: "Die Elfen"
-Melvyn
-Fingayn
-Tiranu

Die blödsten Namen sind xXArágrônxX


----------



## Samojed (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Gnom DK Heißt Samojede
hab ihm den namen gegeben da ich frueher mal ein hund hatte name SanniE und die Rasse:Samojede
und deswegen hab ichs Samojede genannt da ich die erinnerung an ihm nicht verlieren will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG~$amojedE


----------



## Fogóth (20. Januar 2010)

Also mein Warlock heißt Zandro (eine ableitung von meinem Real-Name Sandro)

Ich hatte den mal ne Zeit geändert auf Fogóth wie ich da genau drauf gekommen bin weiß ich nicht mehr ist aber ziemlich gut der name nur irgendwie hats im ts generft wen einer fogoth gerufen hat fülte ich mich nie angesprochen wenn einer Zandro rief schon ;-) also hab ichs wieder geändert.

mein bruder sein pala hieß früher Azerêt ziemlich gleiler name wie ich finde (ableitung aus Azeroth, der wow welt, denke ich) weiß gar net genau warum er ihn geändert hat...


----------



## Wichtelboss (20. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte damals einfach nur der Meister aller Wichtel sein. Darum Wichtelboss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrok_92 (20. Januar 2010)

Sonyericcson...
Rammblut - Mischung aus Rammstein und Wiener Blut
Raptorex und Raptorax - Ich hab keine Fantasie...

MFG


----------



## Kizna (20. Januar 2010)

Irgendwann zu Diablo habe ich mich nach einen Char aus einen Anime bennant den ich recht gelungen fand. Da ich damals mit drei Klassenkameraden gespielt habe sind wir dazu übergegangen uns auch so im RL zu nennen. Naja mitlerweile nennen mich selbst meine Eltern Kizna und der Charname ist bei jeden Spiel direkt für mich reserviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (20. Januar 2010)

Hatte mal nen Char mit dem namen: Undutchable. 
Wie ich drauf komm? Durch meine Firma für die ich hier in Amsterdam ein paar Jahre gearbeitet hab: www.undutchables.nl :-)


----------



## Occasus (20. Januar 2010)

Occasus ist Latein und bedeutet soviel wie Verderben
Passte meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu einem Hexer

Ghazuk heißt mein Orc-DK
Den Namen hab ich mir abgekupfert ^^

Sublesse ist der Name meiner Schurkin, wieder Latein und bedeutet verborgen


----------



## drummerboy (20. Januar 2010)

ne Freundin nannte mich immer Elm, da das der erste Vorschlag aufm T9 Handy für die Abkürzung meines Vornamens war.

Mein Char wurde dann einfach Elm II, also Elmii


----------



## elfenbaby (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Main heißt Shinobu (Pet = Keitaro)

Also wie man sieht einfach zu viel Anime geguckt 

Und der Twink = Ashania ...
purer Zufall und Buchstabensalat zusammgesetzt


----------



## Kuman (20. Januar 2010)

ich benenn meine chars einfach ganz unkompliziert. ist es ein gnom heißt er gnomi, ist es ein healer heißt er haila und mach ich mit ihm pvp heißt er pvponly...ganz einfach, oder?^^


----------



## Giwopti (20. Januar 2010)

Als ich früher noch Morrowind gespielt hab, hatte ich gerade neu angefangen und mir wollte einfach kein Name einfallen.
aus Frust hab ich dann einfach mit beiden Händen auf die Tastatur gehauen. Dabei kam "giwpti" raus. Weil das alleine kaum auszusprechen ist und in der Mitte noch ein Vokal fehlte hab ich daraus dann "giwopti" gemacht.
Naja und der Name ist dann irgendwie hängen geblieben^^


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Januar 2010)

Wie Ich zu "Skyler" gekommen bin?
Es fing an mit Privatservern ich kont mir echt keinen namen überlegen, nach ein paar minuten hies er dann Evilsky (junge war ich jung) danach kaam überall der sky eine bei mein ersten char auf original (Schurke) kaam dann der name Roguesky dann kaam der tank Skyler der mir aber besser gefiel, danach sah ich die Southpark folge und sah den Skyler!!! also nix davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur um mal klarzustellen


----------



## Megaschlumpf (20. Januar 2010)

Mein n811 ist groß und Blau, also Mega schlumpf haha


----------



## Vizard (20. Januar 2010)

Ich nehme einen ganz Normalen Namen zb. Sonja dann denke ich nach wie der name sich gut anhören würde wenn ich ein paar Buchstaben ändere bzw hinzufüge.
Aus Sonja wurde dann Sóranja und dass wurde dann der Name für meine kleine Priesterin.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Sigmea (20. Januar 2010)

Akrea - Sigmea

Also der Name eines Liedes, der Band Akrea. Fand ich vielversprechend, außerdem hat ihn niemand laut Arsenal. Alle "Sigmea" bin ich. =)


----------



## Kalfani (20. Januar 2010)

Naja ich hatte ne Tüte Bonbons neben mir liegen wie ich meinen Char erstellt habe und hab das y durch ein i ersetzt^^

siehe: Kalfany


----------



## Axord (20. Januar 2010)

Ahm 

Axord: Head meets Keyboard .. ne ist eigentlich nur Zufall, dass ich da drauf gekommen bin ...
Axinos: Abgeleitet durch meinen standartmässigen Foren- und Charnamen (Ich ziehe nun Axinos vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

mfg _Axinos_


----------



## Millwall (20. Januar 2010)

Millwall und Kensington sind Stadtteile in London und englische Namen passen gut zu Untoten.




Millwall gibts meines Wissens auch nur einmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (20. Januar 2010)

mein erster 70ger damals hieß wie auch mein buffed profil "Kildran" 

wenn ich mir namen ausdenke dann setz ich mich vor meinen bildschirm und werfe in meinem kopf irgendwelche wörter zusammen bis ich nen namen hab

irgendwie sind bei hdro trotzdem die ersten 30-40 menschen spätestens mit lvl 6 gelöscht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das lag net immer nur am namen 


bei hdro halfen mir die tipps am rand , sodass ich namen wie : Eroldyr (Mensch HM) , Berenbor (Mensch Kundi)oder Brandogrim( Hobbit Wächter) für meine charakter gewählt habe 

bei meinem schurke habe ich wie anscheinend andere leute auch einen namen aus der nordischen mythologie genommen , da das aber anscheinend schon ein ganzer server vor mir vor hatte nahm ich 
den namen von einem von odins wölfen , habe ihn ein wenig umgeändert und es kam "Freykin" dabei raus 



der lustigste oder eher die lustigsten namen die ich gesehn habe waren in WoW auf nathrezim , wo jmd alle charakter auf "wurst" enden ließ

er war ziehmlich gut equippt weshalb ihn jeder kannte und dadurch das seine charakter alle irgendwie "Mettwurst" , "Teewurst" , "Bierwurst" hießen hat man ihn halt jedes mal erkannt , egal mit welchem char er on war 



was mir übrigens sehr aufn sack geht sind namen wie" Lègôlás " oder so ne scheiße


----------



## Elektron1 (20. Januar 2010)

Einer meiner Trading Charactere heißt "Inflation". Ansosnten verkünstel ich mich im allgemeinen ehr weniger bei der Namensgebung (kennt ja dann eh kaum einer, wenn es irgendein historischer Name ist :-), der nicht allgemein geläufig ist.


----------



## Omidas (20. Januar 2010)

Mein erster Char (Magier), sowie Buffedname ergab sich eigentlich aus einer Trotzreaktion.
Hatte vor WoW ein Browsergame gespielt. Wollte es eigentlich nur mal antesten, weswegen ich mir keine genauen überlegungen für den Namen gemacht habe. Habe also einfach ein paar historische Namen eingegeben, doch wie das nunmal so ist: Ich war nicht der erste mit dieser Idee. Nachdem ich ein paar Minuten keinen Treffer hatte, gab ich nach dem letzten Versuch "Midas" auf und setzte einfach ein O vor den bereit eingegebenen Namen. Also hatte ich meinen Namen und auch gleich nen Spitznamen gefunden. Bin aber sehr zufrieden. Und in jedem Spiel nenne ich mich so, oder einen anderen Namen, der noch kommt.

2ter Char: Xorrow mein Hexenmeister
Hatte zu der Zeit der Erstellung sehr viel Blind Guardian gehört und bin von einem Lied auf Sorrow gekommen. Doch abermals war ich nicht der erste mit dieser Idee. Da ich den Namen aber so gut fand, habe ich nur den Anfangsbuchstaben gewechselt. Ausgesprochen hört es sich aber ähnlich an.

3ter: Mein Paladin Treason
Der ist kurz erklärt. Sollte ein Name sein, der die Integrität und Verlässlichkeit eines Blutelfen darstellt. Halt Treason. Wem das jetzt nichts sagt, Treason ist Englisch und bedeutet Hochverat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist neben Omidas der Name, den ich versuche in jedem Spiel, was ich anfange, zu bekommen.

4ter: Mein Bäumchen/Katze. Treadas.
Da war ich einfach nur faul! TREAson + omiDAS = Treadas

5ter und letzter Char: Sadimo. Priester
Den habe ich etwas heimlich gelevelt um einen zu überraschen, der ebenfalls nen Priester spielt und das sehr gut. (Wollt ihn auf seinem eigenem Feld schlagen^^) Konnte dann einfach mal ihn anwhispern als er fertig war und als er fragt wer ich bin, sagte ich nur: Dreh mal den Namen um


----------



## Arosk (20. Januar 2010)

3 Minuten verschiedene Namen ausm Kopf getippt bis mir einer gefiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Namen angeht kann ich in kürzester Zeit einige Namen für jede Art erfinden.

Beispiele mach ich lieber mal keine *g*


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Januar 2010)

Also der von meinem Main is nach meinem Ads Kater benannt :-D
Und mein Dk wurde von ner sehr sehr engen Freundin der name ausgesucht ;-)


----------



## Kardem (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Main Schamane heißt "Kardem"

der name is mir auf einmal eingefallen und ich fand ihn ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 später hat mir dann einer gesagt das das türkisch wäre und " reiner Schnee" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss den wohl irgendwo aufgeschnappt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluenza (20. Januar 2010)

meinen char hab ich nach Ganondorf gennant ,nur halt Ganondor ,weil die orginalversion besetzt war und naja,der merkwürdigste name ,den ich bisher gesehen hab war...Krustenkante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomslín (20. Januar 2010)

die meisten namen meiner chars stammen aus den der buch die "Die Zwerge" von markus Heintz so zum beispiel

Frandibar 

Gordialan

Mallina

Barskálin

und so weiter


----------



## xxhajoxx (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Main Hunter heißt Hajoo wollte ihn eigentlich Hajo nennen ist auch so mein spitzname ^^ aber irgendein Spieler hat sich mal nen Schurken erstellt der jetzt auf lvl 11 is auf dem Realm und mir den Namen klaut. Seit einem Jahr hat der Schurke sich nicht verändert ^^naja mein Twink Paladin heißt oojahh einfach hajoo umgedreht ^^


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (20. Januar 2010)

Wie ich auf den Namen Felia gekommen bin, weiß ich gar nicht mehr. xD ich glaube, ich wollte was von Felizitas ableiten, weil ich finde, dass der Name zu ner Jägerin passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Michiyo ist mein einfach Name auf japanisch übersetzt. (Ja ich liebe Japan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Meine Priesterin Primrose hat ihren Namen aus meinem Lieblingsbuch: Unten am Fluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann hab ich noch Saïx (jaaaaa ASCI, steinigt mich doch xD Aber der Name wird so geschrieben xD KH Fans wissen das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Marluxia, sowie Jenesis (Ja, Genesis war weg und ich hasse Akzente xD Und noch ein weiteres ja, ich liebe auch FF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Aber die drei gammeln noch gaaaaaanz weit im Lowlevel rum. xD
Byebye, euer Japan-verrücktes Anime-Törtchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlok (20. Januar 2010)

Da ich leider recht unkreativ bin hab ich für den Namen meines Jetzigen Mainchars meine Schwester gefragt...
bin einfach in ihr Zimmer gegangen und hab ihr gesagt "Ich brauch nen Namen für meinen neuen Char, du hast immer gute Ideen. Ich werd das erste wort was dir aus dem Mund kommt nehmen !"

naja in dem moment is ihr ne Tasse aus der Hand gefallen
jetz heißt mein Jäger "Verdâmmt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaddarim (20. Januar 2010)

Also mein alter Nachtelf Druide hieß Vorador.

Hätte evtl. besser zu nem Rogue oder Deathkight gepasst. aber wollte halt unbedigt nen Druiden. Zur Herkunft: Habe ich 1:1 aus nem Spiel übernommen (Legacy of Kai wems was sagt) *schäm*




Mein neuer Char (Troll Hunter) heisst Ariovist. Ariovist war suebischer Stammesfürst ud germanischer General.



so far


ich


----------



## TMSIDR (20. Januar 2010)

Meine Hauptinspirationen ziehe ich aus DSA und den Scheibenwelt Romanen; so besitze ich ua. eine Jäger namens Firun (DSA-Gott der Jagd) und einen Schurken namens Phex (Gott der Streuner und Glücksspieler). desweiteren einen Zwerg namens Rasenschmuck (Pratchett-Beleidigung für Zwerge)...
für meinen Priester Bones habe ich mir den Namen von Star Trek OS geklaut (englischer Spitzname von Dr."Pille"McCoy)


----------



## mrlol_m (20. Januar 2010)

Mh werd dann auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben der name Jukka is eig norwegisch (glaub) Hab ihn dann iwo gelsen hab dann meinen Krieger iwan erstellt und Jukka genommen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (20. Januar 2010)

... Buttermilch ...
denke ma jeder weiß was ich bei der Charackter erstellung getrunken habe ? =)


----------



## Soidberg (20. Januar 2010)

TMSIDR schrieb:


> Meine Hauptinspirationen ziehe ich aus DSA und den Scheibenwelt Romanen; so besitze ich ua. eine Jäger namens Firun (DSA-Gott der Jagd) und einen Schurken namens Phex (Gott der Streuner und Glücksspieler). desweiteren einen Zwerg namens Rasenschmuck (Pratchett-Beleidigung für Zwerge)...
> für meinen Priester Bones habe ich mir den Namen von Star Trek OS geklaut (englischer Spitzname von Dr."Pille"McCoy)



Mein Hexenmeister heißt Zweiblum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ersten Namen, den ich mir mal gegeben habe, stammt aus einem Werner Comic. 
Das war in Q3A und ich bin immer mit Hossman rumgerannt. Da dachte ich, "Mordhorst" passt ganz gut.

Den Namen versuche ich mir auch in jedem Spiel erstmal zu reservieren, für Krieger oder Barbaren oder was sonst noch draufhaut.


----------



## Armour (20. Januar 2010)

Für meine Namen muss immer das Cover der Compuer Bild Spiele herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwas findet man da immer


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (20. Januar 2010)

Armour schrieb:


> Für meine Namen muss immer das Cover der Compuer Bild Spiele herhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol kannst ihn ja in "Cbspieleman" umbenennen^^


----------



## Reaper13 (20. Januar 2010)

Anubis- Nachtelf Krieger(hätte perfekt zu nem Worgen gepasst grml) Ägyptische Mythologie
Luxx- Nachtelf Schurke(wegen Luchs)
Chaoz-Nachtelf Todesritter(wegen Chaos verursachen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Versipellis-Worgen Druide(name schonmal reserviert,heißt soviel wie Gestaltwandler)


Mfg Reaper


----------



## Sefer (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Tauren Schamane Dokkaebi

Der *Dokkaebi* ist ein Fabelwesen aus der koreanischen Märchen- und Mythenwelt. Es handelt sich um einen menschenähnlichen (bisweilen einäugigen) Kobold oder Waldschrat von meist furchteinflößender Gestalt, der aber auch mit humorvollen und grostesken Zügen auftritt. Der Dokkaebi wird meistens als wilder Kerl mit einem aus der Stirn wachsenden Horn dargestellt. Er trägt Tierfelle (Tiger- oder Leopardenfell) und benutzt eine magische Keule mit Spitzen. Der Dokkaebi liebt den Schabernack und spielt schlechten Menschen Streiche und bestraft sie, belohnt andererseits gutherzige Menschen aber auch durch seine Zauberkräfte.

 In vielen Aspekten ähnelt der Dokkaebi dem japanischen Fabelwesen Oni und entfernt dem Troll in der germanischen Mythologie.


----------



## -Migu- (20. Januar 2010)

Seit Guild Wars war mein Name Mordred. Allerding gibt es diesen Namen schon ziemlich häufig (was ich ärgerlich finde). Also hab ich eine andere alte (tote?) Sprache gewählt, nämlich heisst mein Priester der im Moment hochgezogen wird "Gwydiôn". 

Mein Orc-Schami heisst Orang, weil der Troll Hunter von meinem Freund Utan heisst. (für die langsamen: Orang Utan ^^). Diese Chars sind aber auch schon in Rente.


Kombi-Namen von z.B. 2 Spielern find ich immer toll.  Oder auch non-sense Namen wie U-Boot und Schlauchboot. Oder Apfelkuchen und Kirschkuchen. 

Aber die lächerlichsten Namen, bei denen ich immer weiss, dass es ein berühmt berüchtigtes Kiddy ist, lauten z.b. Nîghtkîller, oder ähnlich. Meist Schurken, möchte ich anfügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (20. Januar 2010)

Meinen Namen in den Elfen Namen Generator geschmissen und daraus kam Narmo lenya... zusammengesetzt und schon hatte ich nen Namen für meinen Nachtelf Druiden^^ Passt i-wie sogar find ich =P Mittlerweile bin ich aber eher bekannt als Narmo oder einfach das Gildenbaby^^ (Weil ich damals als ich in die Gilde gekommen bin 12 war und damit der jüngste... Heute - 4 Jahre und 1 Serverwechsel später - bin ich immernoch mit den selben Leuten unterwegs und hab den Namen immernoch^^) Naja is halt ne hammer Gilde... 4 Jahre zusammenhalt und das auch nach großem Server-getranse^^


----------



## kackbuhn (20. Januar 2010)

Mein allererster Char hieß Leonof.
Ich hab vor WoW noch Browsergames gespielt, unter anderem DarkOrbit. Da gabs nen Raumschiff dass so hieß, oder so ähnlich, und das wollte ich unbedingt haben. Also nannte ich ihn Leonof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (RP Server damals noch)
Mein 2. Char hieß Afos (Sofa rückwärts). Ich weiß, sehr einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinen jetzigen Nick Atoc, hab ich von Alca, bekannter Deutscher PvP Mage. Hat mich inspiriert.


----------



## moehrewinger (20. Januar 2010)

Also den Namen Moehrewinger aka Möhrewinger benutze ich eigentlich nur in Foren, abgeleitet von den Merowingern.

Früher nahm ich fast ausschließlich Alita aus dem Manga Battle Angel als weiblichen Namen, oder Akela aus dem Dschungelbuch als Männlichen.
 Kommt im Disneyfilm glaub ich gar nicht vor. Ist im Buch der alte graue Leitwolf.

Aktuell nehm ich meistens als weiblichen Namen Susaya her (keine  Ahnung woher der ist, eher selbst zusammengereimt). Für männliche Chars darf's dann auch schon mal Sachen wie Hellyeah, Narf, Sprock oder ähnliches sein. 
RP-Männlich dann aber eher Marcos, Ivor oder Telcios z.b.


----------



## Ilunadin (20. Januar 2010)

Also....

Ma(')rek fand ich einfach schön für nen troll. Mit dem ' wärs toller gewesen.
Ilunadin sollte von Anfang an Schattenpriester werden,was ich mit einer illusion gleichsetzte.
Pharak fiel mir einfach ein (Als ich im Holzsplitterposten Farak sah war ich erstaunt)
Ebenso mit dem Charakter Ikhis, der mir später als Klauenkönig Ikiss begegnete =/
Abertoth...weiß auch nicht die Kuh sah so aus.


----------



## Medulla (20. Januar 2010)

ich entleih meine namen gern anderen sprachen, guck was gut passt und sich nett anhört...

Fides (latain: Schutz, Glaube) meine Priesterin
Asinis (lettisch: Blut) mein DK , mit mittlerweile frostskillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ragana (russisch glaub ich : Hexe) Hexenmeisterin
Lapsa und Zakis (lettisch: Fuchs und Häschen) Pala und Mage


so far

richtig geil find ich Rasenschmuck für nen Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und blöde namen gibts wie sand am Meer, reg mich oft auf wen in meiner gruppe chars mit un aussprechliche Namen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Januar 2010)

mein char heisst progaymer weil ich mehr skill als die meissten habe und englisch is my stärke von daher, von daher hab ich mir sogar nen englischen coolen namen gegeben weil der ja so imba klingt


----------



## Cago (20. Januar 2010)

Ich benenn meine aktuellen Charaktere immer nach amerikanischen Städten, wobei ich immer eine Silbe (manchmal auch zwei) weglasse.

Chicago -> Cago
Detroit -> Troit
Philadelphia -> Delphia

o.ä.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (20. Januar 2010)

Hab zuerst meinen Char einfach nur aus Fun angefangen und ihn erst Conndom genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollt ihn eigentlich nur ganz kurz antesten und längeres Spielen war nicht geplant ^^ Nach einiger Zeit war Conndom dann aber auf 80 und wurde mein Main. Eines Tages schreibt mich ein GM an und meint, dass mein Name nicht geht usw und dass er mich bittet ihn zu ändern. Naja dachte ok..mache ich es halt...aber mir fiel nunmal kein Name ein...also hab ich den GM gefragt ob er ein Vorschlag für ein Untoten Schurken hat. Er meinte er fragt eben seine Koleggen. Nach 5min kam er zurück und meinte, dass der Vorschlag Schurkolade kam und er den Namen eigentlich ganz lustig und passend findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand den Namen persönlich auch gut und so heiße ich nun Schurkoladê ( mit sondezeichen, da ohne vergeben war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zhiala (20. Januar 2010)

Zhiala: 	Meine Kobold-Schamanin beim Pen+Paper (Geistsprecherin Zhi'hala von den Hirschjägern mit vollem Namen^^)
Cloudmane: wegen dem grauen Fell
Ravenfur: ebenfalls wegen der Fellfarbe
Belorana: schien passend zu einer Blutelfe /Pala
Ketzerin: 	Schattenpriesterin^^
Kleinesübel: Orklady, gehörte mal ein Taure namens Großesübel zu
Terhen: 	aus einem Buch
Belhalhar: Hexe, Erzdämon aus DSA
Mahiri: 	Troll, beim Pen+Paper Schwester von Zhi'hala

Noch etliche andere Namen vorrätig, auf das die Twinkflut niemals abreißt XD


----------



## abe15 (20. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder ein schöner Thread auf den man gern antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Jäger hieß zu Beginn meiner WoW-"Karriere" (dummes Wort, ich weiß) "Diegoran". Viele fragten mich, ob der Name etwas mit einem Bremer Spieler zu tun habe (damals war der noch bei Bremen). Damit hatte ich aber nichts am Hut (Schalke 04 Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Der Name entstand durch ein Wortspiel mit Ursprung in der Gothic Serie, meinem bis Dato Lieblingsspiel.
Den Helden begleiten im Spiel unter anderem die Charaktere "Diego" und "Gorn". Diego ist Jäger, Gorn ein gut gepanzerter Nahkämpfer mit Zweihandaxt. Ich dachte mir, das passt ja super zusammen, weil Jäger in WoW schwere Rüstung tragen. So wurde aus "Diego" und "Gorn" "Diegoran".

Später gefiel mit der männliche Jäger nich mehr und aus stylegründen musste er weiblich werden. Da der Name nicht mehr passte hab ich mir da was neues einfallen lassen.
Dieser (heute noch bestehende) Name "Whîtes" leitet sich von dem englischen Wort "white" ab, was so viel wie "weiß" bedeutet. White war leider schon vergeben, so dass ein "s" dran musste. Gewählt wurde der Name, weil das, wofür die Farbe weiß steht perfekt den Menschen repräsentiert, der hinter Whites am Pc sitzt: Zurückhaltung, Schlichtheit, Frieden. Fand das einfach perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (20. Januar 2010)

Psychedelico, klärt sich wohl von selbst^
Edit: Psychedelic + o, damit es sich wie ein Name anhört ôo


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (20. Januar 2010)

Hm... 

also Animo passt einfach zum DK und Priester, übersetzt aus dem lateinischen heißt es "beseelt". Den Namen hab ich aus der Serie "Ben 10", dort gibt es einen Bösewicht namens "Doktor Animo" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Lorelia..., hab ich aus Pokémon (1. Trainerin der Top-4, heißt eig Lorelei, der gefiel mir aber nicht so) =)


----------



## Sin (20. Januar 2010)

Komisch dass noch keiner geschrieben hat: "war beim Accountkauf von Ebay bereits im Preis inbegriffen"


----------



## ThunderSH24 (20. Januar 2010)

Zethamy: Ausgeliehen aus dem Roman Wahrheit & Stahl aus der EverQuest-Reihe (siehe hier

Susanna: Abgeleitet von Susanne (einfach halt ein Frauen-/Mädchenname)


----------



## Firecobra (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Name "Firecobra" kommt eigentlich letztendlich davon, dass ich mein erstes MMO zusammen mit meinem Vater gespielt habe und der hieß halt "Firesalamander", weil es zu der Uniform der Spielfigur gepasst hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da ich halt unbedingt irgendwas ähnliches haben wollte, habe ich mich einfach "Firecobra" genannt, weil ich Schlangen einfach nur toll finde.
Dadurch haben wir auch die Anrede "die Fires" gekriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breasa (20. Januar 2010)

In WoW hab ich meinen Schamanen "Ipcress" nach einem Film mit Michael Caine benannt : "_The Ipcress File_"

Mein lieblings Volk sind eigentlich die Zwerge, aber erst als WAR herausgekommen ist fand ich die Zwerge gut genug Modelliert das ich einen spielen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da ich einen Runenpriester angefangen habe, habe ich ihn Nach Brondol Grothsson benannt, einem Runenschmied aus einem White Dwarf Spielebericht (Heft Nr.129).
Seid dem heißen meine Zwerge immer Brondol, Brondl und Brondel....der name hat son schönen Klang^^

Mfg Brondol Runengimp - Runenpriester in Pension


----------



## Perkone (20. Januar 2010)

Moros hab ich von einem Schiff der Titanklasse aus Eve Online, Perkone is ausgeliehen von ner Megacorp aus EvE. Feltaron, Drikkes und Xanath sind frei ausgedacht.


----------



## Tan (21. Januar 2010)

Mhm.. also ich denke mir meine Namen immer so ziemlich frei aus. Sollte natürlich zur Rasse / Klasse passen.

Deci war mein erster.. nen weiblicher Nachtelf Hunter. Den hab ich geklaut von ner guten Freundin damals in dem Browsergame "freewar".

Danach wohl Tuuk (jaa mit langen "u".. nicht wie der Keks..), ist ein männlicher Zwergen Pala. Ist wohl der Klassiker unter meinen Namen, den meine RL Freunde, die WoW zocken, hab die unglaubliche Angewohnheit jedes 2. mal mich in WoW mit "Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk!" zu begrüßen, obwohl der Chara selbst nie über 40 gekommen ist.

Dann Tan, mein weiblicher Gnomen Krieger. Der Name sollte vor allen knackig und frech rüber kommen.

Als BC rauskam wurd mein neuer Main, was ich damals noch net wusste, dass er des mal wird, nach Idee von meinem Kumpel benannt: Cyria, ist nen Draenai Shami..

Ab da lange Funkstille mit Charas, nur vereinzelte nicht erwähnenswerte Twinks mit abgedrehten Namen.

Anfang 09 hab ich dann mit WoW "aufgehört". Naja.. 11 Monate gings ohne, bis mich die "Sucht" wieder gepackt hat. Aber diesmal anders, hab ich mir gedacht! Also: Horde xD

Nur der Name war des Problem. Wie nennen? Als erstes hab ich "Müsli" ausprobiert, obwohl nicht wirklich passend für einen Undead Schurken. Dann meinen CSS Namen: mosquito. Nope, auch belegt... und dann in Erinnerung an den vorherigen Schultag: Physix ... Warum? Keine Ahnung... Ich mag den Klang .. das klingt soo... ausgespuckt. ganz schnell ausgeprochen .. (p)füs(i)X...... so in etwa xD


----------



## Doonna (21. Januar 2010)

Wie ich zu meinem namen gekommen bin ? Hmm, ka, jedenfalls ist er cool.


----------



## Hellrider (21. Januar 2010)

Hiho,

also mein erster Char ein Paladin heißt Malacay den Namen habe ich mir ausgedacht, irgend wann habe ich mir dann ein Rollenspiel gekauft ich glaube es war Spellforce 2 da musste ich feststellen das er dort ein Böser ist.

Mein Mage heißt Theodoris wie ich darauf gekommen bin ganz einfach, es waren alle Namen weg die ich nehmen wollte hab ihn ausprobiert und von da an hieß er halt Theodoris.

Meinen Jäger habe ich Nightwisper genannt, ich weiß nicht sonderlich einfallsreich, aber die mehr als 10 Namen die ich versucht habe waren alle weg. Einer meiner Begleiter heißt ElTrueno das ist spanisch für Donnerschlag wegen einer seiner Fähigkeiten (Donnerschlag).

Mein DK heißt Thraenthyer das ist der Name eines Stern.

Meine Schami eine Draenei heißt Aerosol den habe ich mir ausgedacht.

Dädalus heißt mein Hexer wo ich den Namen her habe weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (21. Januar 2010)

ich find so tauren namen bzw. druids die sich selbst nicht ernst nehmen ganz nett ^^
milchbär , heileuter, graser, usw.

hexertwink = Todesursache
priestertwink = Sanftmut

Gelöschter lvl 29 huntertwink hieß Schandtat und sein pet Missetat ^^


----------



## Impes (21. Januar 2010)

Grüße.

'Dravious' kommt von einem FantasyRoman, den ich einst schrieb. Heißt auf 'Die Aldor' (samt Flag-Addon) 'Dravious Mortis', 
wie auch in meiner Geschichte. *doof grinsel*

Lustigster Name? Ebenso auf 'Die Aldor'! Und zwar heißt der Kollege _Mambalutschu_.
Dümmster Name? Uff.. Ehm. _Deathnight_?

Aber ansonsten, ja.. 

MfG Dravious


----------



## Cronnos1 (21. Januar 2010)

Cronnos (krieger) - mein Künstlername (bookletlayout & cover artwork von Woodtemple)

Lenneth (mage) -  Valkyrie profile lenneth /PS2 Game

Avantasia (pala) -  gleichnamige Metalband

Agreian (schami) - ausm PS2 game magna Carta Tears of Blood

Calintz (dk) - ausm PS2 game Magna Carta tears of blood


----------



## Nimroth22 (21. Januar 2010)

Meine Namen sind eigentlich alle aus Herr der Ringe und den anderen Werken aus Mittelerde geklaut .

Peregin --- wie einfallsreich Passt halt zu nem Gnomenmagier dachte ich mir anno 2005
Olorion--- der göttliche Name von Gandalf 
Amrodt --- weiss nimmer 
Ellessar ---und so weiter 

Wenn ich m ir nen neuen Char erstelle brauch ich allein ne halbe Stunde für den Namen um die ganzen Bücher durchzublättern . (zum Glück weiss ich wo was steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der lustigste Name war Algodon , habe beim Wäschewaschen rausgefunden was der bedeutet .


----------



## Taniquel (21. Januar 2010)

bei der Erstellung meines Hunters ballerte grad finntroll aus den Boxen und alle anderen Namen entstammen dem Darkover Zyklus von M.Z.Bradley, bis auf Kiina , die ist aus dem Enwor zyklos von W. Hohlbein^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

beim ersten char name einer magickarte kopiert. gibts nicht mehr^^ mein shami hat noch ne abwandlung davon, der rest war schwerer hirnschmalz


----------



## Weissnet (21. Januar 2010)

Weissnet weil Weissnet..ehm ja genauso wars x)


----------



## Blackymiez (21. Januar 2010)

Als ich meinen ersten Char vor 3 Jahren erstellte, saß ich mit gesenketen Kopf über die Tastatur und überlegte wie ich meinen Krieger nennen sollte. Da rannte meine schwarze Katze mit dem Blacky über die Tastatur und ich rief Blackymiez runter da.......Ta Ta schon hatte ich den Namen Blackymiez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medulla (21. Januar 2010)

*@ Hellrider 
*
weißt aber schon das Dädalus oder auch *Daidalos* (griech.: &#916;&#945;&#943;&#948;&#945;&#955;&#959;&#962;; von _daidallein_ = _kunstvoll arbeiten_; lat. _Daedalus_)der Vater von Ikaros (lat.: _Icarus_) ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (21. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bin auf den Namen Dragonchen gekommen, als ich meine kleine draenei schamanin erstellt habe.
Eigentlich sollte sie Dragon heißen aber der Name war schon vergeben und so hab ich einfach die  "verniedlichung" genommen und bin damit auch heute noch zu frieden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ja und bei meiner Hexe war das ne ganz lustige sache, mein Mann und ich haben beide Hexenmeister erstellt und da wir beide aus der Chemie-Branche kommen wollten wir die Hexen eigentlich  Emulsion und Suspension nennen aber die waren schon vergeben und so bin ich auf Analytika gekommen.
Hatte aber mit dem Namen auch schon oft Probleme weil man mich immer wieder Anal genannt hatte.

Naja das ist alles Schnee von gestern


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das wars

Gruß Drago


----------



## ICE-Q (21. Januar 2010)

Skullmar - eine Person im Brettspiel Heroquest

Skullnagash - nach nen ehemaligen Bassisten der Band Dimmu Borgir, nur mit Skull davor

Natasla - eine Abwandlung des Namens Natascha

Zudem hab ich noch viele Namen aus den WoW TCG: Grumpherys, Jeleane, Ruby, Gurzuk, Kâyleitha, Rekgar


Ein Kollege von mir hat nen Twink-Priester mit den Name Nabi, was auf arabisch Prophet bedeutet und nen Jäger namens Moray mit sein Pet Glen (Glen Moray, ist ein schottischer Whiskey)


----------



## Synus (21. Januar 2010)

Synùs = (ud-hexer) mein quasi erster Char und wir hatten grad Trigonometrie in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Cosynus=(ud-dk) erklärt sich von selbst...
Röllchen=(Tauren-Druidin) mein derzeitiger Main. Wollte mir zuerst nen Fun-Twink machen und der wuchs dann ^^
Qao=(Be-Schurkin) abgeleitet von K.O.
Commence=(Ork-Krieger)Da hab ich ewig lange rumprobiert und dachte, dass dieser Name schön aussieht^^
Agoodchoice=(Bankchar)Lange Wörter fallen auf und es beginnt mit a ...^^
Lustigster Name:...hmm... fällt mir spontan nur Dosenwichtel ein,
Coolster Name: Hyde

Dämlichster Name: alle die Deathknight durch iwelche Zeichen verändern.


----------



## Set0 (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Paladin hat den Namen Taramis, war eigendlich nur ne Tastaturüberlegung. Später habe ich gehört, dass bei Conan auch so ne Hexe hieß und irrgendwo in einem Spiel/Buch auch nen Druide.


----------



## Chelrid (21. Januar 2010)

mein damals erster Charakter bekam den Namen

Cryingflow

Fragt mich nicht warum. Auf jeden Fall hab ich ihn dann irgendwann man umbenannt in Chelird, was aber ein Tipfehler war, also nochmal umbenannt in Chelrid.
Meinen Spitznamen in der Gilde hab ich aber dennoch weg: mich spricht jeder in der gilde mit cry an.

Alle anderen Namen (bis auf Hexe und Hunter [meine Chars kann in meinem Buffed.de Profil sehen]) sind aus dem Buch" Die Kinder von Estorea - Die dunkle Armee" ISBN 978-3-453-52403-3 des Heyne Verlags.


----------



## Janica-Damira (21. Januar 2010)

Sinisha - So hieß mal ein Kollege von mir, ich hab daraus nen weiblichen Namen für meine Mage gemacht.

Siniba - war ursprünglich ein Bankchar (SINishas BAnk) mittlerweile auch auf 80^^

Sinoé - Abkürzung von Arsinoe aus einem Roman, und ich finde das hier das sionderzeichen drüber gehört, sonst hieße sie Sinö^^

Sinshara - es sollte wieder mit Sin anfangen und dann hab ich mal meiner Fantasie freien Lauf gelassen.

Sinderia - siehe Sinshara^^

Alle zu finden auf Durotan, Allianz


----------



## Damatar (21. Januar 2010)

Tja meine Char Namen

Damatar . Ork hunter : Is ne mischung aus Damage und Avatar , da er ja ne dmg klasse war und halt mein avatar ist^^
Stonehuf, Tauren Krieger : Wolte was was zu tauren past, finde is ganz gut gelöst^^
Phiola, meine Shami Ork : Past net ganz aber ist hlat der Phiole abgeleitet^^
Vitta, Meine Prist Belfe: Abegeleittet von dem Zauber Vita aus den Final Fantasy reihen, Ist ein heilzauber^^ rest erklärt sich von selbst ( ps is holly^^)
Liquidsnake, Undead Shurke: Wer MetalGearSolid kennt dem wird der name noch in erinnerung bleiben
Hattres,Belf Hexenmeisterin: Wolte was bösses also mall den hass als vorlage genommen
Fearwind, Tauren Duruidin: Hier das gleiche wie bei stoni^^ etwas was zu den tauren past, und sie soll ja mall furcht verbreiten^^ wen sie groß ist ;-P
Sherah , Belf Paladinin: Dazu muss man nicht viel sagen, Lou Scheimers Zeichtrick serie, die bekannteste verwante des HE-MAN^^
Graltak, Ork dk: Hier hab ich wieder ne lösung geuscht die orkisch klingt, erst später is mir aufgefahlen das die graltak ne rasse in stargate sind^^
Dreadlock, Drenai krieger: Er hat nunmal dreads^^ zudem klingt n bischen wie ein kopfgeldjäger oder sowas, wollt kein sissi namen^^
Glandich,Zwergen Hunter samt pet Findich^^: Naja wat soll ich sagen n zwerg? klein und versoffen? was past da besser alsder name des wihkys Glenfidich
Glandich, Zwerg Pala : anderer server halt aber der name hate mir gut gefallen gehabt also zwerg so heise von nun an so;-P


----------



## NewBoy (21. Januar 2010)

mein Main Char  ist ein Schurke und der heißt Vegeta 
stamtt von der großartigen  Dragonball Saga ab,


Mein Pala heißt Ludacris weil ich den Rapper mag 

Und mein Mage heißt Kosovo weil ich von da komme  ganz einfach also  alles allianz


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich mach mir immer stundenlang Gedanken über einen Charnamen... heraus kamen:

*Agrippa* (Mensch, Magier) -> Nach Agrippa von Nettesheim, der als größter Magier der Neuzeit betrachtet wird
*
Diviciacus* (N811, Druide) -> Nach Diviciacus, dem Stammesführer und Haus- und Hofdruide von Julius Cäsar
*
Taranee* (Gnom, Hexe) 	-> Nach Taranee Cook, der Feuerhexe aus der Serie W.I.T.C.H



*Rebakka* (Mensch, DK) 	-> Name meiner Exfreundin zu der ich ein sehr.... gespanntes... Verhältnis habe. Es war mir ein Bedürfnis sie zum Tankcharakter zu machen, der ständig vermöbelt wird und öfter mal tot im Dreck liegt *fg*
*
Iwy* (Zwerg, Hunter) 	-> Iwy als Kurzform von "Irgendwer" mit seinem Pet "Alice", eine Anspielung die nur die Wenigsten verstehen dürften und die ich hier nicht näher erläutern werde...*

Kuschelkuh* (Taure, DK) -> Es war zwischen Neujahr und Silvester, ich war bei Freunden, wir hatten Alk. Da kann es schonmal passieren, dass man Kuschelkuh für einen Tauren (Kuh)-Tank als tollen Namen empfindet, weil er halt immer Körperkontakt zu den Mobs hat (mit ihnen kuschelt)


----------



## Juupy (21. Januar 2010)

Also mein Main heißt Sigurd was aus dem nordischen kommt und so viel wie "schicksalshafter Sieger" heißt. Wobei ein Bekannter von mir für seinen Tauren-Druiden einen sehr passenden Namen gefunden hat: Rindeastwood


----------



## Eraydone (21. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mir einen jäger erstellt und nach 5 min brainstorming kam Jagmichnich heraus
Für meinen dk hab ich einfach Eraydone genommen(den hab ich mal bei CSS gesehen ;-) )


----------



## Tanyanka (21. Januar 2010)

Tanyanka ist abgeleitet von Anyanka, das war eine Dämonin in der Serie "Buffy". 
Tanja + Anyanka = Tanyanka :-)

Credendo ist mein Dudu-Bäumchen; hier habe ich den Namen aus dem Film "Die Unicorn oder der Aufstand der Elfen" abgeleitet und zwar von dem Lateinischen Satz "Credendo Vides" - Wer glaubt, wird sehen. 

Weniger einfallsreich war ich bei meiner Schurkin Blackmorgana. Eigentlich sollte sie Morgana oder Morgaine oder Morgainelefay heissen, nach der Schwester von König Artus aus "Die Nebel von Avalon". Die Namen waren aber alle schon vergeben, weswegen ich dann relativ platt einfach ein "Black" davor gestellt habe. 

Ebenso einfallslos war ich mit meinem Hexer Darkmephisto. Mephisto, Mephistopheles etc. war alles schon vergeben. (Nach Goethes "Faust")

Meinen Todesritter habe ich Cordelîa genannt, ebenfalls nach einem Character aus "Buffy". (Ja, ich mag die Serie. :-))

Mein neuster Char heisst Kendrà. Dumbledores Mutter hiess laut "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows" Kendra. Ebenso wie die erste Jägerin, die nach Buffys Tod in der ersten Staffel gerufen wurde. :-)


----------



## Qwalle (21. Januar 2010)

Char erstellt - überlegt - Azuraél eingegeben.
Leider keine interessante Story hinter ^^


----------



## Verdammter (21. Januar 2010)

So viele Charaktere, wie kam ich auf die Namen?




Morki - Orc Warrior:            	war mein erster Char, den ich mit der Testversion erstellt hab, da hab ich noch nicht so überlegt, fand den Name aber passend
Kaelthera - B11 Mage:       	jetziger Mainchar; angelehnt an den Obermagier der Blutelfen, Kael'Thas Sunstrider
Seregrûthien - B11 Pala:    	auf diesen Name bin ich besonders stolz, er ist aus Quenya, der Sprache der Elben aus HdR (bzw. soll sein). 'sereg' heisst 'Blut', 'rûth' ist 'Zorn' und
                                       		'-ien' als weibliche Endung, also quasi 'die Blutzürnende'
Xavienne - UD Lock:           	Hexe musste irgendwie wie ein Dämon heissen, da viel mir damals Xavian, der erste WoW-Satyr (findet sich in einem der 'Krieg der Ahnen'-Bücher ) ein
Evanesca - Troll Shadow:   	'to evanesce' heisst zu deutsch 'schwinden', 'sich in Nichts auflösen', fand ich passend (Dispersion is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Drazka - Orc DK:                    Draka (Thralls Mutter) um ein Z erweitert
Maleia - Tauren Dudu:        	bin Star Wars Fan und da Dudus ja die liebsten und aufopferungsvollsten in WoW sind, heisst sie Leia... warum das Ma vornedran is, weiß ich selbst   nimmer​


----------



## wargi (21. Januar 2010)

Also mein Main heißt Tioz abgeleitet von Viva los Tioz 
mein DK heißt Zoid abgeleitet von Dr. Zoidberg
und mein Rogue heißt Saco abgeleitet von Sacodebasura was auf Spanisch Müllsack heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das beste ist das die Namen alles nur 4 Buchstaben haben^^


----------



## Elenenedh (21. Januar 2010)

Meine Charakter-Namen sind meistens von Der Herr der Ringe inspiriert.

So zum Beispiel mein erster Jäger Anfauglith und sein Kätzchen Carchaeroth und meine Druidin Cuivienen. Narathnar ist einfach so entstanden, ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es ein Sindarin-Wort dieser Art gibt ^^ Leressea ist die Insel Eressea nur mit einem L davor. Hernystiri entspringt einer Roman-Reihe von Tad Williams, die Elfen nannten sich so, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Sefardim ist klasse - ist nämlich ein Liedtitel von In Extremo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab allerdings zwei von WoW inspirierte Namen: Ploppo ist eine Anbwandlung von Pilpo, einem verrückten griechischen Paladin aus meiner Gilde. Und in anderen Rollenspielen verwende ich auch gerne den Namen Dezriel - Dez war der coolste Tauren-Jäger auf meinem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider spielt er den nicht mehr :/


----------



## Slebbeog (21. Januar 2010)

hi
mein DK hieß Drmabuse ^^ und mein dudu heißt ( mir fiel nix ein da hab ich ins biobuch geguckt ..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Xylem^^
meinen Hexer wollte ich eigentlich wie den Fluss in der griechischen mythologie nennen diesen der durch die unterwelt fließt : styxx aber war alles vergeben und somit kam Straxx nach mehrerem umschreiben aus^^


----------



## Demus (21. Januar 2010)

mrlol_m schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr zu eurem Char-Namen gekommen



Angelehnt an Buch, geklaut aus nem Viedespiel und selber ausgedacht.


----------



## T!tania (21. Januar 2010)

Jeder meiner "wichtigeren" Chars hat ein Vorbild aus einem anderen Spiel oder Film. Danach richten sich Name, Erscheinungsbild - inklusive Rüstung außerhalb von Instanzen und anderen Situationen wo es auf Stats ankommt, manchmal auch die Skillung und natürlich der bevorzugte Waffentyp. Exakte Klone versuche ich allerdings zu vermeiden, erstens ist ein absolut identischer Nachbau eigtl. nie möglich, zweitens sind die Originalnamen der Figuren grundsätzlich schon vergeben und ich hab was gegen Akzente (nur leider nix wirksames


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), v.a. bei Mains. Drittens habe ich mich schon ein paar Mal dennoch an einem 1:1 Klon versucht, diese Chars haben es alle nicht weit über Level 20 geschafft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achaia, Mensch Pala
Einige müssen es googlen, manche wissens vielleicht auch so: Achaia ist der Name einer Region in Griechenland. Auf einer anderen Wikipedia-Seite ist auch noch von einem "Kreuzfahrerstaat" die Rede, passt ja wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ursprünglich wollte ich aber einfach nur einen Char haben, der Sophitia aus Soul Calibur möglichst ähnlich ist. Auf Achaia bin ich dann mehr oder weniger durch einen "Geistesblitz" gekommen, ich war mir sicher das schonmal auf einer alten Landkarte (Geschichtsbuch, Lateinbuch, weiß nicht mehr...) gelesen zu haben und es klang irgendwie griechisch. Also ein guter Name für einen "Sophitia-Klon". Auch die Fähigkeit des Paladins zu heilen erschien mir passend zu Sophitias weichem, gutmütigem Erscheinungsbild. Bevorzugter Waffentyp ist hier natürlich Schwert, leider gibt es kaum Heilerschwerter (is immer Hit drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Tanken ist nichts für mich (die meisten Tankwaffen sind Schwerter)...


Kristana, Mensch Kriegerin
Auch hier haben Kampfspiele wieder fleißig ihren Beitrag geleistet. Meine Kriegerin (die übrigens nie als Tank vorgesehen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) orientiert sich an Seong Mina aus Soul Calibur (Waffentyp, Kampfstil) und Millia Rage (Bild hier) aus Guilty Gear (Name, Erscheinungsbild - v.a. Gesicht und Haare). Der Name war mir zu BC-Zeiten mal auf einem BG aufgefallen und da er für mich irgendwie russisch klingt hat der hier ganz gut gepasst, denn Millia ist laut Wikipedia "born of Russian descent". Daß es wohl auch eine Schauspielerin gibt, die so heißt, darauf bin ich erst später gekommen. Hat also damit nichts zu tun. Leider komme ich mit einer MS-Skillung wie sie für Stangenwaffen an sich nötig wäre nicht wirklich gut klar, weshalb ich für "statintensive" Dinge auf zwei Schwerter oder Äxte wechsle (gemischt geht auch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber "draußen" grundsätzlich mit Stange, imo eine der stylischsten Nahkampfwaffen, auch wenn die immer gleichen Schlaganimationen von WoW dem nicht ganz gerecht werden...


Dann gibt es da noch zwei "Twinks", da fällt die Erklärung etwas kürzer aus...

Taya, Mensch Magierin -> Taya ist der Name der Fee, die den Spieler in "Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask" begleitet und berät (afaik aber nur in der deutschen Version); außerdem hieß mein allererster MMORPG Char in einem anderen Spiel auch so.

Tajheri, Nachtelf Priesterin -> Abgekupfert aus Unreal Tournament, da taucht an einer Stelle im Singleplayer ein Bot auf mit diesem Namen. Ansonsten keine wirklich bekannte Figur aus dem Unreal Universum, trotzdem der Name gefiel mir...

(Tante Edith hat bemerkt, daß das was hier stand nicht mehr ganz mit meinen chars wie sie jetzt sind übereinstimmt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Technocrat (21. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Mich würde vor allem mal interessieren, wie jemand dazu kommt, seinen Char "Shadowdeath", "SkilledKilla" oder "Ololol" zu nennen.


Das macht man, wenn man einen massiven Minderwertigkeitskomplex hat.


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Januar 2010)

"Gnorfal" ist mir abends beim Essen eingefallen^^

der genialste Name lief mir in DAOC über den Weg:
Vorname: Schwerer
Nachname:Ausnahmefehler


----------



## SyntaXKilla (21. Januar 2010)

lol, das finde ich mal nen guten Thread ^^

Mein quasi Main SyntaXKilla ist bestimmt schon ewig alt,
den verwend ich eigentlich immer noch, muss nostalgische Gründe haben, obwohl er eigentlich total bescheuert ist xD

Enstanden ist der Name irgendwann, als ich ungefähr 12 war und das erste Mal irgendwelche Rollenspiele oder dergleichen gespielt habe.
Irgendwas "pöhses" musste es sein, irgendwas mit Killer oder so... Killa, Kill0r,... sowas in der Art.
Außerdem hab ich in der Zeit angefangen zu programmieren und mich für c++ und so Zeugs zu intressieren,
wobei mir die Bezeichnung "Syntax" untergekommen ist.

Tja, irgendwie hab ich das dann gemischt und rausgekommen ist SyntaXKilla,
was in Bezug auf meine Programmierer-Karriere gar nicht mal so unpassend ist,
da ich mittlerweile schon genug Programme bearbeitet und gekillt habe xD ^.^


Als ich mit Warhammer angefangen habe,
hab ich auf nem RP Server angefangen und nen Goblin genommen,
also musst ein passender Name her, Syntaxkilla stand RP technisch nicht zu Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dann die "Zufallsname" Funktion n paar Mal geklickt,
irgendwann stand dann da "Geegbig" woraus ich kurzerhand "Geekbig" gemacht habe um eine Analogie zu mir herzustellen ^^

Habe bisher (seit Pre-Beta) noch keine Änderung machen müssen, lediglich einmal hat mich ein gm angesprochen, wie ich zu dem Namen gekommen bin,
also hab ich im das Ganze erklärt, mit dem Zusatz "und einem Goblin ist es eigentlich vollkommen egal,
ob der Name nun mit 'g', 'k' oder irgendwelchen Zeichen, die es nichtmal gibt geschrieben wird" >.<

Das hat er so mit einem "lol" hingenommen und ich musste ihn nicht korrigieren ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (21. Januar 2010)

Hio...

mein mainchar heist Keksgestalt^^.... wie ich dazu gekommen bin is ne witzige Geschichte.... 

ich bin deutsch-französisch erzogen, spreche daher auch beides perfekt... eigentlich sollte er Cookie oder so heissen, leider war das schon vergeben.... also wollte ich ihn "eine art cookie" nennen.... klar gehts nicht... auf französisch heisst das "espece de cookie"... da kam mir der gedanke "-gestalt" einzubauen.... und voila so entstand Keksgestalt hehe

mein twink heisst "Grâyskull".... wer He-man kennt dem muss ich nixmehr erklären^^..... sollte ursprünglich aber Skelletor werden.... also wurde skelletor mein buffed name^^


----------



## Idiocracy (21. Januar 2010)

Meine Charakter haben folgende Namen:

Mein Main heisst Maechamion (Blutelf Paladin), was man von meinem Vornamen (Michael) ableiten kann. Ich hab ihn mir generieren lassen, durch einen "Elfen-Namensgenerator". Dafür hab ich aber damals den Generator 20 Minuten immer und immer wieder neue Vorschläge machen lassen, bis ich zufrieden war. Der Name ist einzigartig im Arsenal.
Mein Untoter DK heisst Xeroderma, was eine Krankheit ist (trockene Haut) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davon gibt es sechs im Arsenal, aber nur einen auf meinem Server.
Mein Untoter Krieger heisst Exhumed, was ich passend fand. Den Nick gibt es leider 111 mal im Arsenal, aber nur einmal auf meinem Server.
Ich mag keine Namen mit Sonderzeichen in oder auf den Buchstaben, genauso mag ich keine "LeetRoxor, Deathkings, Lichlord" Nicks ... Das ist einfach albern.


----------



## Shisky (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Main heisst "Shisky" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer schonmal ThpS2 gespielt hat, weiss evtl bescheid.
Eine sehr schöne Funmap.

Ansonsten heißen meine Chars nach Dingen die in meinem Zimmer herumliegen, oder auch wie der Titel des Liedes das ich höre.


----------



## Rage123 (21. Januar 2010)

Also mein b11 WL heißt "Lonn", den hab ich aus ner Lektüre, die wir in der Schule gelesen haben. Allerdings war dieser "Lonn" en behinderter Typ aus Neanderthal-Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der bescheuertste Name, der mir bisher unter gekommmen is (und in 5 Jahren WoW kommen einem viele bescheuerte Namen unter) war auf dem Server Gilneas, wo einer "Kozzekocher" hieß. Naja is wohl Geschmackssache... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Trudon (21. Januar 2010)

Als ich meinen Main(Mage) erstellt habe,habe ich mir ein paar Wörter durch den Kopf gehen lassen,unteranderem Hitze..Und naja Hitze dann einfach mal in ein paar anderen Sprachen gesucht und da fand ich Calor.
Für meinen Hunter,den ich zu Neujahr erstelle habe,wollte ich einmal nen aussergewöhnlichen Namen und irgendwie habe ich wohl grad auf nen Strichcode von irgendeiner Verpackung geschaut und dann fiel mir Íllìîllíìllî ein,den ich dann noch mit ein paar Sonderzeichen verschönert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IstalkU (21. Januar 2010)

Also mein Gnom Todesritter herißt "Furzkopf", da es ein Gnom ist sind weitere Fragen zum Grund des Namens unnötig.^^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (21. Januar 2010)

Trudon schrieb:


> Für meinen Hunter,den ich zu Neujahr erstelle habe,wollte ich einmal nen aussergewöhnlichen Namen und irgendwie habe ich wohl grad auf nen Strichcode von irgendeiner Verpackung geschaut und dann fiel mir *Íllìîllíìllî* ein,den ich dann noch mit ein paar Sonderzeichen verschönert habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol xD


----------



## discotiiia (21. Januar 2010)

Kaira, Tikra : Kopf angeschmissen, Buchstaben sortiert und irgendwie auf Ra hängen geblieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (21. Januar 2010)

Nachtelf Druide: Vidar (der Gott der Natur in der nordischen Mythologie)
Nachtelf Schurkin: Beygja (ist "alt-nordisch" für Verderben/Verderbnis...kommt mir jetz bitte nich mit Hexenmeistern. Vom Klangbild her passt Beygja, imo, eher zu ner Schurkin)
Nachtelf Schurke: Dunkelkrähe


----------



## Nawato (21. Januar 2010)

Also ich kam auf den Namen "Nawato" als ich als mal TES III: Morrowind gespielt habe und einfach irgendetwas auf der Tastatur getippt habe, bei der Namens-Erstellung.


----------



## Braamséry (21. Januar 2010)

Der lustigste name, jmd aus meiner Gilde zu Spielzeiten, war:
Plzdnthateme

Einfach nur süß, wenn jmd kommt und man das liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (21. Januar 2010)

Ahja, ich hab auch einen Schurken ^^

Wollte mir seit eeeewigkeiten einen Schurken in Wow erstellen,
hab schon etliche Krankheits oder Blutungsnamen ausgedacht gehabt, a'la
Diarrhoe, Blutsturz, etc... aber bisher hatte ich keine Zeit/Bock, den "alten" Kontinent nochmal abzuquesten,
also hab ich beschlossen, bis auf Cata zu warten und dann im neuen Gebiet einen Gobbo Schurken zu beginnen ^^

Irgendwann dann *im Suff*, hab ich eingelogt und irrsinnig Bock auf leveln gehabt,
also wollt ich mit nen untoten Pala erstellen xD
Nach so 10 Minuten als ich ewig lang den Pala Knopf nicht gefunden hab, bin ich endlich mal drauf gekommen,
lol, undead pala? Gibts ja gar net >_<

Also ist es halt irgendeine Klasse geworden.
Rausgekommen ist im endeffekt ein Troll Schurke o.O
bei dem ich übrigens erst ab lvl 5 gemerkt hab, dass ich überhaupt keinen caster spiel xD

Bei der Namenseingabe bin ich lang gesessen... 
Ich glaub, "Unpackbar" oder sowas hatte ich geplant (wie geschrieben, war ziemlich betrunken, daher kann ich den genauen Gedankengang eignetlich nur erahnen ^^).


Jedenfalls, am nächsten Tag hab ich mich wieder eingeloggt und gesehen, was ich letzte Nacht in wow getrieben hab.

Herausgekommen ist ein
Troll Schurke ( xD )
auf lvl 5 (w00t, wie hab ich das geschafft :-O)
der grad irgendwo im Meer rechts von Og scheinbar an Erschöpfung gestorben ist
mit dem Namen "Unbaga"

>.<



Auf Ysera gibts glaub ich auch einen char, der "InsertName" oder so heißt xD
Der war scheinbar echt kreativ... not? ^^


----------



## jay390 (21. Januar 2010)

Meine Kriegerin heißt Megaira. Wie ich da drauf gekommen bin? Wikpedia und ein interresse für griechische und römische Mythologie.

Zitat Wikipedia:
*Megaira* (&#924;&#7952;&#947;&#945;&#953;&#961;&#945;, deutsch auch &#8222;Megäre"), &#8222;der neidische Zorn". Im übertragenen Sinne wird ihr Name auch für eine böse, wütende Frau verwendet, eben für eine Furie (römisches Pendant einer Erinye)
Passt einfach perfekt zu meiner Untoten Kriegerin ^^.


----------



## Gromark (21. Januar 2010)

Gromark: hört sich Gut an, einfach Rumgetippt,
mein Krieger Kramorg: Gromark rückwärts

MfG Gromark


----------



## Cribmaster (21. Januar 2010)

Cribmaster - Druide:
mein erster Char, gefällt mir eig. nicht mehr so gut aber ich kann damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war der Spitzname einer Person in einem Film.

to crib = betrügen, schummeln

Ondôri - Schurke:
Eine Figur aus der "Die Zwerge" Reihe von Markus Heitz. Der Name ist original so mit dem ^ Es handelt sich um einen Alb, sieht den Elben verwechselnd ähnlich, Albae sind allerdings ihre Erzfeinde. Ondôri zeichent sich durch das tragen von Schwertern aus, daher ein Schwert Schurke :-)

Dann hab ich noch Annuminas und Elvoria (kleinere Twinks) sowie Blutnarbe als DK. Die habe ich mir so aus gedacht und haben keinen Hintergrund.

btw. es ist wirklich nicht mehr so einfach einen ordentlichen Namen auf Frostwolf zu bekommen. Ist ja fast alles schon vergeben...


Blödester Name den ich gesehen habe: "Ghettopala" 
Coolster: nur lustige Gilden gesichtet wie "Es ist noch Suppe da" oder "Troll Kollekt"


----------



## geilerheiler (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Char heis Suchtiee ... ich wollte eig Suchti schreiben aber mein kupel wollte mich ärgern und hatte schon denn gemacht damit ich eine ee form benutzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   zu dem namen bin ich gekommen ... durche in inet video das zzum glück gelöscht wurde^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Main Charakter heißt Paladinlord. Habe den Namen cool gefunden als ich mit WoW angefangen habe. 

Mein DK heißt Daeva, ich habe gerne Lionheart: Legacy of the Crusader gezockt habe und die Dämonen dort hießen Daeva.

Mein Mage heißt Sadrax, ich liebe die Gothic Reihe und der Nekromant/Magier dort heißt Xardas

Mein Schurke heißt Despio, Als ich einen Schurken erstellt habe hat es so begonnen. Der Spion - Derspion - Derspio - Despio

Und meine Zukünftige Worg Druidin nenne ich Despia ^^


----------



## fergon (21. Januar 2010)

Fergon 	- Paladin,Mensch: ka wo der herkam
Jerona - Schurkin,Nachtelf: Damals lief im Radio dieser song, bababa jerona bbababababababababababa ba jerona oder so ähnlich
Hithaeglir - Mage, Daenei: "Kette der nebligen Gipfel" , Der kleine Hobbit (Buch), dachte als großer Dreanei kann ma mal heisen wie nen Berg
Filidha 	- Druidin,Nachtelf: Tja das hatte irgendwas mit der Geschichte der Druiden zu tun, weis es mittlerweile nicht mehr
Dvergatal - Krieger,Zwerg: Eine eigenständige Erzähleinheit die den Erzählfluss des Liedes über mehrere Strophen hinweg unterbricht, so dass das Dvergatal wie ein Fremdkörper in der Erzählung  wirkt. Dabei gehts um Zwergenmusik
Nimbrethil - Jäger,Draenei: Als Nimbrethil wurden die Birkenwälder in Arvernien im Süden von bezeichnet. Das Silmarillion (Buch)


----------



## Aleksandria100 (22. Januar 2010)

Eigtl. ganz simpel bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtelf Jägerin- Aleksandria (vom Vornamen Alexander)
Draenei Priesterin- Miren ( ist mir eingefallen) ;D

lg


----------



## Magickevin (22. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab 

Magickevin Troll Magier: mein erster Char den ich mir in WoW erstellt Kevin mein Name Magic erklärt sich von alleine wenn man Mage spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bowsmen Tauren Jäger: Naja mit 12 ist man nicht besonders kreativ genauso wie mein Mage^^
Tweeti Blutelf Paladina: Angelehnt an Warner Bros Loney Toons der kleine Gelbe Vogel auch mein Spitzname auf Rexxar gewesen gelber Vogel

Dann mit WOTLK zu Alli gewechsel

Seia Draenei Schamanin: Seia einfach an den finnischen Namen Eija angelehnt der Name meine Oma zu finnisch Mummo
Lòllì Gnom Kriegerin: Passt doch zum Gnom^^
Wuschwusch Nachtelf Schurkin: Langeweile gehabt und irgendwann an Sprinten und Verschwinden gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (22. Januar 2010)

Mein erster Char und Liebster hieß Sadbuttrue is an nen Titel von Metallica angelehnt.
Mag den song und die Bedeutung *traurig aber wahr* find ich recht witzig wenn man bedenkt das es nen Gnomen Magier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stay Heavy
Andy


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Januar 2010)

Tony schrieb:


> Mein erster Char und Liebster hieß Sad*butt*rue is an nen Titel von Metallica angelehnt.


Höhö, butt. 
Ok, der war schlecht... aber das war das erste was ich gelesen habe. :/

Naja, Zeolith ist ausm Chemie-Unterricht. Rasputina eine meiner Lieblingsbands. Calendra war frei erfunden, weil ein Kalender aufm Tisch lag. Consus ist eine Ernte-Gottheit. Tataaa.


----------



## Tony B. (22. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Höhö, butt.
> Ok, der war schlecht... aber das war das erste was ich gelesen habe. :/



Haha ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch nichtmal selbst aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miezerl (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Ho!
Moltex - 1. Char Tauren Schamanin (Moltex ist ein umgangssprachlicher Begriff aus der Krankenpflege für Krankenunterlagen; doofe Idee ich weiss^^) - mittlerweile gelöscht
Molton - 2. Char Tauren Jägerin (Molton sind die schwarzen Vorhänge hinter und rund um Bühnen) - ebenso gelöscht
Miezerl - 1. gemeinsamer Char mit meinem Mann sollte als Duo Jäger/Krieger leveln eigentlich Miez und Maunz, Miez war schon vergeben also wurde Miezerl draus (war auch lange zeit die einzige im Arsenal hatt sich aber leider scho geändert) Vgl. Seite 4 Fastjack25
Katzerl - mittlerweile Main Draenei Schamanin passt halt zu Miezerl
Bankkater - Dranei Krieger stolz LVL 1 der Bankchar zu den beiden "Katzenmädels"
Jaspera - Mensch Magierin lief eine Zeit lang Inkognito in der Gilde rum is abgeleitet von Jasper (Twillight; ja ich mag die Bücher)
Kräuterkatze - Bankchar für Kräuter von Jaspera und bald von meiner Worgen Priesterin^^
für die Worgen Priesterin hab ich auch scho Namen im Kopf weiss aber schlussendlich net ob die so heissen wird; Miez, Miezekatze oder vielleicht doch irgendwie anders

So long die Mieze


----------

